# *NEW* Fenix CL25R camping light,micro-usb rechargeable, max 350 lumens



## andrew2 (Jun 5, 2015)

This light finally released














http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1173&tid=31&cid=30#


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2015)

It took a while  Will grab one up, when they're in stock.


----------



## ven (Jun 5, 2015)

Defo picking one of these up,complement my cl20 very well ,which i like a lot . Do prefer 18650 use over eneloops tbh,just easier for me as i always have 18650s with me

The cl20 will be for work uses and/or glove box duty!


----------



## sledhead (Jun 5, 2015)

Good to see they kept the same UI. Looks like 18650 is included which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 5, 2015)

Its been available for pre-order in India for quite some time now. I have one on preorder already.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 5, 2015)

Is this the first Fenix light with a sub lumen mode?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally, a true moonlight mode from Fenix!


----------



## sledhead (Jun 5, 2015)

Just attach your CL20 to the bottom of the CL25R to get rid of the cold spot from the bottom. 
When it is hanging.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 5, 2015)

The CL20 specifies that it has neutral white light but the CL25R just says "white light" without saying neutral or cool. Does anyone know what LED is being used, how many there are, and what tint?


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 5, 2015)

A long time in waiting, it looks like Fenix has really done it right this time!

I have no 'actual' need for this light as of yet, which means that I'm just gonna have to have one

Great Job, Fenix!
-Chuck


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 5, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> The CL20 specifies that it has neutral white light but the CL25R just says "white light" without saying neutral or cool. Does anyone know what LED is being used, how many there are, and what tint?



No NW no buy for me when it comes to lanterns. Odds are as their other lantern is NW this one will be as well.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2015)

Whoo.. Just read that the given runtimes are based on a Fenix 2300mAh 18650. Low (moonlight) runtime will be (around) 880 hours, according Fenix, with a Fenix 3400mAh battery.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 5, 2015)

Neutral or CW?

If you will look at the 12th pic in the lineup (the IPX 6 one) you will see a color shot taken while the light is on - Only a pic of course, but I at least hope that it is somewhat indicative of what we will see with the eye.

Looks like a Neutral to me!

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1173&tid=31&cid=30#

And yes, it would seem that we are looking at a 350lm runtime of around 3hrs, using our "real man's" kind of batteries

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## RobertM (Jun 5, 2015)

As a bit of a lantern fan, this CL25R looks seriously impressive. Quite small, 0.8 - 350 lumens, 18650 or CR123 powered, start on low first (unlike Black Diamond's lanterns), instant access to red, and magnet/tripod base. 

Has there been any mention from Fenix on price?


----------



## 18650 (Jun 5, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> No NW no buy for me when it comes to lanterns. Odds are as their other lantern is NW this one will be as well.


 In the 2015 Fenix catalogue, the CL20 and CL25R are side-by-side on the same page and neutral white is a specific bullet point for the CL20 but appears nowhere next to the CL25R. I see no mention of neutral in any of the CL25R literature.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 5, 2015)

18650 said:


> In the 2015 Fenix catalogue, the CL20 and CL25R are side-by-side on the same page and neutral white is a specific bullet point for the CL20 but appears nowhere next to the CL25R. I see no mention of neutral in any of the CL25R literature.



Gosh that would be a shame.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 5, 2015)

18650 said:


> In the 2015 Fenix catalogue, the CL20 and CL25R are side-by-side on the same page and neutral white is a specific bullet point for the CL20 but appears nowhere next to the CL25R. I see no mention of neutral in any of the CL25R literature.



That is my observation as well. I really hope this is neutral white or it's a no go for me.


----------



## ven (Jun 5, 2015)

Agree,for a lantern NW or even a little on the warmer side, for that extra bit of cosy warmth feel...........

No cool white for me and i do like my cools,but only on specific flashlights for specific tasks.

Agree there chuck looks a NW from that pic for sure,fingers crossed then


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 6, 2015)

Very keen to buy one or two or more but will wait to see if it's neutral white as well. Cool white is ok, but a camping light is best in neutral in my opinion.


----------



## RedLithium (Jun 6, 2015)

RobertM said:


> As a bit of a lantern fan, this CL25R looks seriously impressive. Quite small, 0.8 - 350 lumens, 18650 or CR123 powered, start on low first (unlike Black Diamond's lanterns), instant access to red, and magnet/tripod base.
> 
> Has there been any mention from Fenix on price?



Fenix store has price of $78. Included battery is worth about $10. Seems a bit on the high side to me... but I'll still get one if the price eventually goes under $50.

https://fenixlighting.com/product/cl25r-camping-lantern/


----------



## Xaios (Jun 6, 2015)

They're now available on fenixtactical.com:

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-cl25r.html

It says they ship June 15th. Sadly, still no word on the type or tint of LEDs used.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2015)

I emailed Fenix about the tint. Hope to receive an answer on Monday.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 6, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I emailed Fenix about the tint. Hope to receive an answer on Monday.



Thanks, let us know when you find out.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm thinking the shading of the diffusor plays a big part in the Nuetral bit. Lets hope.....love the tint of the CL20


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 6, 2015)

here in India its priced at 4300INR which equals aprrox 67$.


----------



## andrew2 (Jun 7, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Is this the first Fenix light with a sub lumen mode?



Yes,I think,this is a true moonlight mode


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Fenix confirms me, it's NW.


----------



## ven (Jun 8, 2015)

Great news,thanks kj2


----------



## sledhead (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirms me, it's NW.



You just made a lot of folks happy....:thumbsup:


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone know how many lumens those old Coleman gas (naptha) laterns put out? The kind you manually pump with compressed air, which causes the gas to burn a cloth-like filament? I still have one, and it seems they put out a lot of light. But maybe that's my imagination, because of the darkness when camping?


----------



## RobertM (Jun 8, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Anyone know how many lumens those old Coleman gas (naptha) laterns put out? The kind you manually pump with compressed air, which causes the gas to burn a cloth-like filament? I still have one, and it seems they put out a lot of light. But maybe that's my imagination, because of the darkness when camping?



I believe the Coleman gas lanterns put out well over 1000 lumens (depends which model you have). They are definitely brighter than most LED based lanterns.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 8, 2015)

It seems that I remember they (1-2 mantel) were equal to, like 100-200 watts, which when roughly converted to lumens is 1750-3500.

Even if I remember correctly, this is only very roughly estimated.

Only thing that I remember for sure is that they put out a Lot of Light

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jun 8, 2015)

This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirms me, it's NW.



Thanks for the info. Am looking forward to getting one when it's officially released


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirms me, it's NW.



Awesome


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirms me, it's NW.



Sounds good. It would have been a shame for Fenix to finally get a moon light mode and then screw the pooch with CW.


----------



## 18650 (Jun 8, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix confirms me, it's NW.


 If it is then Fenix has a strange way of making it known! Why advertise it as a feature on one but completely skip over mentioning it on the other!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 8, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.



What's a 25-meter beam diameter? Sounds like a bezel that is 25 meters in diameter? Idiot marketers.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 8, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.



I noticed that, too. It definitely is an inaccurate representation with those super long exposures. The pic does look cool, though.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 8, 2015)

Guys,

Pretty pics for sure, but Never Trust Fenix for a beam shot.

It is what it is, and I think that it is good.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## magnum70383 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been waiting for this light ever since it was announced! Anybody pre-order yet? It ships next monday


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 9, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> I've been waiting for this light ever since it was announced! Anybody pre-order yet? It ships next monday



Yes, I pre-ordered yesterday


----------



## Beckler (Jun 9, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.



The point is well taken that any flashlight output can be made to look like whatever you want. But in this case I'll say that image is a composite because people can't sit that still for a long exposure and that's clearly a wide lens which means it would take quite a long exposure to get star trails like that. Anyway, not important!  This little lantern may be my quickest flashlight purchase decision ever. The main problem is what color?? Somehow the green looks low-end, or is that just me...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Feel the same way, on the green color. Black it is


----------



## Beckler (Jun 9, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Feel the same way, on the green color. Black it is



Ok good. One thought I just had tho, is the green is a *tiny* bit brighter because it will reflect more light from the main tube!


----------



## sledhead (Jun 9, 2015)

I actually went for the green. Bought a green CL20 and it kind of grew on me. Might order a black one also, just to cover the bases. :thumbsup:

" Buy Both" is kind of a motto around here.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 9, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.



Never mind that who sits around a lantern like a campfire under the stars? Not me unless there is a red flag. Going to wait for the CPF reviews and total 100% confirmation of NW beyond Fenix responding to an email as I still find it odd this feature isn't pointed out. It's not like they have been shy about stating that sorta thing in the past.

Edit. I like the backup power supply feature and what appears to be charging and working at the same time with the lower modes.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jun 10, 2015)

Beckler said:


> In this case I'll say that image is a composite because people can't sit that still for a long exposure and that's clearly a wide lens which means it would take quite a long exposure to get star trails like that.



I was thinking the same thing. Sometimes you can ask your subjects to stay as still as possible while you take a long exposure. Then at the end, if you pop a flash, you can grab the foreground subjects without affecting the background. But I don't think that would work if you had to leave the shutter open long enough to capture star trails like this!



Beckler said:


> This little lantern may be my quickest flashlight purchase decision ever.



Agreed. My mind was made up as soon as I learned it was neutral white.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2015)

Beckler said:


> But in this case I'll say that image is a composite because people can't sit that still for a long exposure and that's clearly a wide lens which means it would take quite a long exposure to get star trails like that.



Yeah, waiting for the first "real-life" picture


----------



## Xmoran (Jun 10, 2015)

I have already the cl20 and i realy don' t need another lantern but i do like CL25 so.... it 's time to spend money again :naughty:


----------



## BadHobbit (Jun 10, 2015)

I do a bit of camping and a lot of offshore fishing - or from the docks at night, so these lanterns seem just the ticket. Am a very happy owner of 4 of the CL20's and have given some as gifts. There's no reason to believe Fenix will use other LEDs in these new pups, so with the better power and lumen to weight ratio, plus other charging capabilities, for me — it's a no-brainer. Pre-ordered 5, 3 to give as gifts here in earthquake prone Japan.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 10, 2015)

BadHobbit,

Funny name for such a Good Man.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 10, 2015)

Ordered one. How many leds are in this bad boy?


----------



## Beckler (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm now beginning to over-analyze.  For $60 or so, why shouldn't I just get another (probably 2x as bright) 18650 flashlight that can take a wand-type diffuser? Brighter, more versatile. One issue is that it won't be as stable for tail standing, and also the power-while-charging is probably unique. But that's about it I think.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 11, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> . Going to wait for the CPF reviews and total 100% confirmation of NW beyond Fenix responding to an email as I still find it odd.



I'd like to know how much towards the warm it is. Mosquitoes are a problem here so the cooler it is, the more they get attracted to the light. Frankly for my climate, warm towards amber would be good


----------



## BadHobbit (Jun 11, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> BadHobbit,
> 
> Funny name for such a Good Man.
> 
> ...



Yeah ... these earthquakes are turning us all into Gollums, and I keep an eye on this site for my _precious_.
:twothumbs


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if this will always start on low or does it have memory? Either way would be fine, I am just curious as it's not in the literature that I can find. I am really close to pulling the trigger on an olive one.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 11, 2015)

I just placed an order for the olive one, I couldn't resist since it is supposedly neutral white and has a true moonlight mode.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 11, 2015)

Beckler said:


> I'm now beginning to over-analyze.  For $60 or so, why shouldn't I just get another (probably 2x as bright) 18650 flashlight that can take a wand-type diffuser? Brighter, more versatile. One issue is that it won't be as stable for tail standing, and also the power-while-charging is probably unique. But that's about it I think.



I've got a PD35 that is just an awesome light, but I ordered one of these lanterns anyway. To me, they serve different purposes. For example, in a power failure, this lantern will provide enough light for me to navigate my whole first floor. At night on the dock, moonlight mode will be enough to keep someone from walking off the edge or spilling their beer. On the other hand, the PD35 will give me enough light to perform tasks, navigate a trail in the woods, assist in an emergency, etc. If I had to choose one or the other, I'd take the PD35 with a diffuser. But since I thankfully can have both, I'll do that, and use each one for what it does best.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 11, 2015)

+1

Thank you Sir.

I mean like, people are looking for an excuse to get a new light. - Let's just suck it up and admit to that

-Chuck


----------



## Tecstar1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Score! Black one on the way arrives Tuesday. Oh yeah, Xmas in June. Nice


----------



## 18650 (Jun 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Whoo.. Just read that the given runtimes are based on a Fenix 2300mAh 18650. Low (moonlight) runtime will be (around) 880 hours, according Fenix, with a Fenix 3400mAh battery.


 I hope the battery is easy to replace.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 12, 2015)

I just ordered a black one. It is a lot smaller than it looks from a picture I seen in some guys hand.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 13, 2015)

It has just been mentioned on the dealer pages for the fenix store that the colour temperature is around 3500-4000K. Bit warmer than neutral but not incandescent. If it was TK20 4000K then that would be ideal although a lot of people found that too yellow. I liked it though, thought it was a great tint.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 13, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> It has just been mentioned on the dealer pages for the fenix store that the colour temperature is around 3500-4000K. Bit warmer than neutral but not incandescent. If it was TK20 4000K then that would be ideal although a lot of people found that too yellow. I liked it though, thought it was a great tint.



I read that as well. The tint on the TK20 was fantastic. I would prefer to error on the warmer side for a lantern so if true that's not a bad thing IMHO.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 13, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> The tint on the TK20 was fantastic. I would prefer to error on the warmer side for a lantern so if true that's not a bad thing IMHO.



I am seriously going to buy two if it is. Blow that budget out. This seems to be a winner from fenix. Good Tint and a moonlight mode. Just need confirmation on mode selection as it really needs to be able to access moonlight mode directly without cycling through all modes


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 13, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> I am seriously going to buy two if it is. Blow that budget out. This seems to be a winner from fenix. Good Tint and a moonlight mode. Just need confirmation on mode selection as it really needs to be able to access moonlight mode directly without cycling through all modes



If it has memory wouldn't the light retain the last setting? So just turn it off on moonlight though personally I don't prefer memory on my lights but it's not a show stopper IHMO.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 13, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> It has just been mentioned on the dealer pages for the fenix store that the colour temperature is around 3500-4000K. Bit warmer than neutral but not incandescent. If it was TK20 4000K then that would be ideal although a lot of people found that too yellow. I liked it though, thought it was a great tint.



That will be fantastic for a lantern, I may have to get more now!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 13, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> If it has memory wouldn't the light retain the last setting? So just turn it off on moonlight though personally I don't prefer memory on my lights but it's not a show stopper IHMO.



Don't think it does. The thread on the fenix store suggest that it doesn't have intelligent memory what ever that means


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 13, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Don't think it does. The thread on the fenix store suggest that it doesn't have intelligent memory what ever that means



Just tested mine and turned it off on Moonlight and it turned back on Moonlight. So good news for us campers.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Great is also has memory for the moonlight mode. Think that mode will be used a lot, among users.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 13, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Great is also has memory for the moonlight mode. Think that mode will be used a lot, among users.



Yeah, I am very excited about having a lantern with a true moonlight mode.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 13, 2015)

blackbalsam said:


> Just tested mine and turned it off on Moonlight and it turned back on Moonlight. So good news for us campers.



That's great news. So how does the tint look?


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 13, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> That's great news. So how does the tint look?


I will guess around 4500k


----------



## sledhead (Jun 13, 2015)

Here is a crappy iPad picture......however, the tint is the same as the CL20 which is a very good thing.


They are both on low.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like the CL20 is doing a better job?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## sledhead (Jun 13, 2015)

Not really....the low on the new lantern is a lot lower!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 13, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Not really....the low on the new lantern is a lot lower!



Looks great!


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 13, 2015)

blackbalsam said:


> I will guess around 4500k



After using this some, I will have to say the tint is more like 4500k to 5000k. Also the low is not as low as what I would like to have. Overall it is a pretty good lantern. BIG HINT TO Manufactures. We want a low low. Like .02 or .03 lumens. Do you guys ever camp?


----------



## ven (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool pic sledhead,thanks for sharing............I am 50/50 on this right now ,but the cl20 is in my tool box which means i have an excuse for another lantern :laughing:

Its the fuel and USB option that are my main temptations.......... I still think its a little pricey imho,but then again i paid equivalent of $54(£35) to get the cl20 quick in the UK for a camping trip! (import price was £25/$38)
As you get a 2300mah fenix cell(wish it was a 3400mah ,so it will be coming out anyway..........)It closes the price gap a tad and prefered fuel in the 18650.........guess i am getting more swayed :laughing: Just need to check UK prices or import for £40 ish.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the photo Sled  Difference in Low is huge! That 8 lumens from the CL20 is way too bright for me.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 14, 2015)

blackbalsam said:


> After using this some, I will have to say the tint is more like 4500k to 5000k. e want a low low. Like .02 or .03 lumens. Do you guys ever camp?



That's not what was mentioned in the fenix store thread. They get the information from fenix direct. Could be cct at different drive levels. Does it seem warmer on high?

The other problem with low lumen levels and a large diffusion surface is that it can appear rather bright. It probably is 0.8 lumen. D40A has the same issue with the big reflector


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 14, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> ...In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure.


The star background is photoshopped in as those are not mannequins holding their pose. ..... 


.....


----------



## sledhead (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's another shot........HDS Hyper Red, CL25R, CL20, HDS Hight CRI


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 15, 2015)

I got my Olive CL25R from Fenix Store today. This lantern is very compact making my Rayovac lanterns seem large in comparison. The moonlight mode is low enough that it is not uncomfortable to look directly at the lantern, at least with non-dark adapted eyes. It is broad daylight here and overcast so I can't give any comparisons on the moonlight output yet. 

The tint is a real winner! I am very happy with the tint, it is on the warmer side of neutral white and is very pleasing to the eyes, at least to mine. I compared it to a Nichia 219A Hi CRI 4500K light that I have and it is warmer than that. I would say that it is between 3500K and 4000K. I really am going to like this tint, especially for lantern use. The magnet is strong and easily holds the lantern horizontally. The red light is also nice and is definitely low in output so I am looking forward to trying that out with dark adapted eyes. 

I will post more thoughts after I have it longer and can use it during the night. There is nothing negative that I can find about the lantern and many positives, Fenix did a great job here. As stated by someone else, this light does have intelligent memory and comes back on in whatever mode you switch it off in. I believe I will prefer this operation with the lantern. If you turn it off in moonlight, it comes back on in moonlight. If you turn it off on medium, it comes back on in medium, etc. I will likely buy more of these for my other family members. So far, it seems that you can't go wrong by purchasing this new Fenix lantern.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2015)

Too bad about the memory. I would try to always turn it off in moonlight so I don't get blinded at 2AM if I wake up and turn it back on. But surely there will be a few times I forget. So I would have to cycle thru to moonlight before turning off every time anyway...I would rather start on moonlight and cycle up if I even needed to.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Too bad about the memory. I would try to always turn it off in moonlight so I don't get blinded at 2AM if I wake up and turn it back on.



0.8 lumens is a pretty bright moonlight mode for a middle-of-the-night camping light, if you want to keep your night vision. 0.1 lumens would have been better. But I presume they're designing the moonlight mode for "going to bed" brightness, where your night vision isn't fully adapted.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 15, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> 0.8 lumens is a pretty bright moonlight mode for a middle-of-the-night camping light, if you want to keep your night vision. 0.1 lumens would have been better. But I presume they're designing the moonlight mode for "going to bed" brightness, where your night vision isn't fully adapted.



Are we perhaps thinking of a normal flashlight at 0.8 Lm? This thing is spreading it out 360° so it seems to me 0.8 Lm should be nothing. 

As for the interface there would be so many possibilities to make it logical, easy to use by touch, directly access moonlight, etc.; probably needing 2 buttons. But no. I've started more than one thread on this because it irks me to no end and this is a good example. Double click when on for red, click & hold for on/off, etc.. Such nonsense. Even when makers do implement 2 buttons (look at brand new Nitecore TM16) they're still clueless. Both buttons are seemingly exactly the same just with a different recessed symbol. They apparently don't even know they're making things to be used in the dark where the most basic design considerations are 10x as important.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 15, 2015)

Beckler said:


> Are we perhaps thinking of a normal flashlight at 0.8 Lm? This thing is spreading it out 360° so it seems to me 0.8 Lm should be nothing.



I'm going by my personal observation from ceiling bounces, which also spreads the light over a wide area. 1 lumen in the middle-of-the-night is way too bright, even in a large room. 0.1 lumens is about right, unless the room is very large. In a tent (a very small room), I think 0.1 lumens would be more than enough.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm in a not-very-brightly lighted room, but I'm sitting in front of two monitors. I just brought the CL25R in the bedroom, with just light from the street light coming through the blinds - not bright enough to do anything except maybe not walk into the furniture. In those conditions, the moonlight mode is definitely not too bright. If I were going to be walking around in there, I'd bump it up one setting. Doing much more that that, two settings. But again, that's while I'm used to a middling amount of light, not when I just woke up in darkness.

I was a little surprised at the brightness of 350 lumens, which is well more than you want to look at for long. I don't think turning it on at full brightness, in a tent in the middle of the night, is something you'd do more than once. It's not only your tent mates who would hate you for that, but those in the next tent over might not like it either.

Having had it for all of ten minutes, I'm not in the least disappointed with this purchase. It's everything I expected, I like the moonlight mode so far, and the high mode is brighter than I had anticipated. I can't think of a thing to complain about.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 16, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I compared it to a Nichia 219A Hi CRI 4500K light that I have and it is warmer than that. I would say that it is between 3500K and 4000K. I really am going to like this tint,



Excellent, thanks for that. It is swaying me back to it... Even though I'm not working...and really shouldn't be considering anything. Says a lot about the interest this lantern is generating


----------



## GreySave (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday. Neutral tint. Always starts in moonlight. Switch has a nice feel to it. Very pleased with it thus far. Kind of wish it had built in storage for the USB cable but that would of course add to the size.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2015)

GreySave said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Neutral tint. Always starts in moonlight. Switch has a nice feel to it. Very pleased with it thus far. Kind of wish it had built in storage for the USB cable but that would of course add to the size.



I would be interested in this light if it in fact DOES start in moonlight no matter the mode it was turned off. Small and light enough I may actually take it backpacking. Nice to have something other than a headlamp when there's no fire. I sometimes take a small tealight candle lantern, but it would be nice to do without the wax mess and glass.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 16, 2015)

GreySave said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Neutral tint. Always starts in moonlight. Switch has a nice feel to it. Very pleased with it thus far. Kind of wish it had built in storage for the USB cable but that would of course add to the size.



It always starts in moonlight? That is odd, as even the manual states that it has intelligent memory and turns on in whatever mode it was turned off in. Out of curiosity, have you turned yours off in any mode besides moonlight?


----------



## ander (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine turns on in the same mode it was turned off. Playing with the lantern during the day was one thing but trying it out at night was another. I thought the modes were good, the diffuser was even, the tint was good, and the thing is a good size and well built.

One nice surprise was finding out the power switch glows in the dark, that should be helpful on really dark nights. Now I just need to think about how I want to hang it in my tent and at camp. It'd be cool if the USB cable became part of the loop to hang it.


----------



## GreySave (Jun 16, 2015)

I stand corrected. I had been using it in moonlight mode as a night light at night so of course it turned on in moonlight every time. D'uh! It does have last mode memory....Sorry folks. Honest mistake. I do wish it started in moonlight as I would personally rather cycle to high than be blinded because I turned it of in a higher mode the last time. To each his or her own on that one 

And yes the switch does glow in the dark.....The lens does a good job of diffusing the light. You will see some lighter / darker areas when you look right at the lantern but in practical use you will not notice them. No real glare but on the higher settings it is quite bright to look at. 

You can hang a CL-20 below it to light up the area under it when hanging via the magnets, but it BARELY hangs on. Any bump or wind and they will separate.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 16, 2015)

Like you said - An honest mistake... No worries.

I do see the the CL20 might be the better light to read in bed, with over-head light.

I guess we could rig up a way to hang the CL25 on it's side for this?

I'm probably (funds permitting) gonna have both someday. - The CPF tradition

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 17, 2015)

I am truly satisfied with this lantern. The tint is good, the magnet is very handy, it's bright and dim , uses 18650/CR123A and is very compact. The diffusion is also very smooth and even plus the red light is nice and does help with preserving night vision. Fenix made a real winner with this lantern and I hope it is very popular for them. I am not even aware of any other lantern that offers a sub-lumen mode so Fenix is really the only game in town for that feature alone. Somebody will probably come along and point out a sub-lumen lantern and prove me wrong. In any case, if there are any others out there, they are few and far between. The only thing I would really change would be to have two switches, one for on/off and another for pure mode changes. Other than that, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 18, 2015)

Just purchased based on some of the preliminary reviews here. Now we wait.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

I finally used the lantern last night with dark adapted eyes. The moonlight mode is brighter than I would like with dark adapted eyes but it is a nice low for non dark adapted eyes. However, it doesn't blow your eyes out like several lumens would. None of my other lanterns have low modes less than 40 lumens so there really is no comparison in that respect.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 18, 2015)

> And yes the switch does glow in the dark.....



I like this :twothumbs The BC30R's switches use the same material.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I finally used the lantern last night with dark adapted eyes. The moonlight mode is brighter than I would like with dark adapted eyes but it is a nice low for non dark adapted eyes. However, it doesn't blow your eyes out like several lumens would. None of my other lanterns have low modes less than 40 lumens so there really is no comparison in that respect.



Blow out your eyes like several lumens would? I remember back in the days when brighter was everything now it seems low low low and tint are everything. LOL! Well in anycase I will be ordering one unless any bugs are reported.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think this lantern is probably smaller that it appears in photos. A little larger than the size of a business card? If anyone can take a photo side by side with an 18650 that would be great!

A perfect example of something I don't need at all, but want!!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I think this lantern is probably smaller that it appears in photos. A little larger than the size of a business card? If anyone can take a photo side by side with an 18650 that would be great!
> 
> A perfect example of something I don't need at all, but want!!



I will try to take a picture for you. This is really compact!


----------



## straightShot (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I will try to take a picture for you. This is really compact!



Just put it in your hand and take a picture! It's small!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ordered the black version. Should be here, tomorrow. Two lights in two days.. Think I'm back in my old habit


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 18, 2015)

All this talk and NO PICTURES. Very unlike this forum.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> All this talk and NO PICTURES. Very unlike this forum.


Those will come  Light just hit the stores. Will posted a few when I get back from work, tomorrow.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2015)

I wonder how well it would charge via solar. Have some 12-16 watt 5-volt folding panels.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok I just ordered an Olive lantern from the Fenix store. This is unusual for me without first reading a full review but the partial reviews seemed to variety what I hoped.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 18, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> All this talk and NO PICTURES. Very unlike this forum.



Here it is mounted on the Crawford Hiking staff.







Previously posted pic. Loving this lantern.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Here it is mounted on the Crawford Hiking staff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so cool. Granted it would last 15 minutes during a night hike in heavily wooded areas before claimed by branches but it surely has a Wizard's staff kinda appeal.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 18, 2015)

Coming soon, self defense wizards staff!
Light the way you walk!

Hipsters everywhere would clamour for them.
Starbucks,.. prepare your staff racks now!!!





Now back to your regular programming..


----------



## sledhead (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> That is so cool. Granted it would last 15 minutes during a night hike in heavily wooded areas before claimed by branches but it surely has a Wizard's staff kinda appeal.





WarRaven said:


> Coming soon, self defense wizards staff!
> Light the way you walk!
> 
> Hipsters everywhere would clamour for them.
> ...



 Took a walk around the farm with the CL25R in red flashing mode.......neighbors asked what the hell was in your fields last night! Aliens :devil:

Google " Crawford Hiking Staff " everyone should have one.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 19, 2015)

sledhead said:


> Took a walk around the farm with the CL25R in red flashing mode.......neighbors asked what the hell was in your fields last night! Aliens :devil:
> 
> Google " Crawford Hiking Staff " everyone should have one.



$300?!? For a walking stick? I'm in the wrong biz!


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 19, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> $300?!? For a walking stick? I'm in the wrong biz!


+1


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> That is so cool. Granted it would last 15 minutes during a night hike in heavily wooded areas before claimed by branches but it surely has a Wizard's staff kinda appeal.



That's what I thought too. Sadly, I have whittled a gnarled stick and installed a lantern on the end. Mind you, I did that in preparation for the CL20 which I didn't end up getting


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've quite large hands.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 19, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> That's what I thought too. Sadly, I have whittled a gnarled stick and installed a lantern on the end. Mind you, I did that in preparation for the CL20 which I didn't end up getting



Not every path is heavily wooded. I say go for it!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 19, 2015)

How's that white plastic material? Flexible? Hard?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> How's that white plastic material? Flexible? Hard?


Smooth hard plastic. Feels/sounds solid when you tap on it, but wonder how it will hold when being dropped.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Smooth hard plastic. Feels/sounds solid when you tap on it, but wonder how it will hold when being dropped.



I didn't see a drop rating listed. Can't wait to get this. Planing a group family camping trip in a few weeks. It's going to be great for that.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I didn't see a drop rating listed. Can't wait to get this. Planing a group family camping trip in a few weeks. It's going to be great for that.


Fenix states a impact resistance of 1.5 meter.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I didn't see a drop rating listed. Can't wait to get this. Planing a group family camping trip in a few weeks. It's going to be great for that.



That will be a nice test!

You can't see it real well in this photo, but I sometimes take a UCO Micro lantern backpacking and hang it from my hammock tarp (orange lantern at left corner). The wax candles sometimes don't last as long as they should or the wick gets messed up and doesn't burn properly. Plus I have to worry about breaking the glass. For a little more weight and bulk, I think this CL25R would be a nice option. Not cozy like a candle, but easy and reliable! Definitely something I don't need, but a nice luxury item to carry along.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Smooth hard plastic. Feels/sounds solid when you tap on it, but wonder how it will hold when being dropped.



It would be less susceptible to breaking than glass I would think.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 19, 2015)

There are some good size comparison pics in this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402166-CL25R-Update


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix states a impact resistance of 1.5 meter.



I just noticed that and was heading back here to correct it but yea beat me to it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> That will be a nice test!
> 
> You can't see it real well in this photo, but I sometimes take a UCO Micro lantern backpacking and hang it from my hammock tarp (orange lantern at left corner). The wax candles sometimes don't last as long as they should or the wick gets messed up and doesn't burn properly. Plus I have to worry about breaking the glass. For a little more weight and bulk, I think this CL25R would be a nice option. Not cozy like a candle, but easy and reliable! Definitely something I don't need, but a nice luxury item to carry along.



I own sizes of UCO candle lanterns. They are really really nice in sub zero. Whenever I buy a gear items there is an attempt to justify the purchase. LOL! Got to thinking it might not be total dead pack weight aka total luxury item. 

1. It can hold my extra 18650 battery.
2. It can run off my phone battery charger (Anker) if needed.
3. Maybe it can work with my solar charger to charge 18650 batteries in case of Zombies or yet another week long black out.
4. I have a DIY lantern consisting of a Goal zero firefly, long USB cord and paracord but the Fenix has more options and no cords.
5. More options than my Sunjack led bulb.
6. Maybe more water resistant.

Not sure if anything can really beat a flashlight with diffuser stick for a UL lantern solution as I already pack the extra flashlight so the weight is nearly zero and it's totally water/weather resistant but we shall see. The only thing that would really put this over the top if it had a direct power bank option.

edit. 

Am I to understand the rating means it can take heavy rain. For example I might leave it out beyond the tarp overnight during heavy downpours. Sometimes it can rain all night and into the next day or into the next night for that matter.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I just noticed that and was heading back here to correct it but yea beat me to it.


Yeah, I'm a ninja


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just tried out the GITD button. Hit it with my ZL SC5 on H1 for about 5 seconds. Photo taken with my phone. It glows very nicely!


----------



## sledhead (Jun 19, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> $300?!? For a walking stick? I'm in the wrong biz!



Much more than a walking stick....and don't forget the accessories. :devil:

I've dropped my CL20 from 8 feet multiple times with no problems by the way!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 20, 2015)

thanks for the posts guys! 

Can anyone tell me how this CL25R compares to the Streamlight Siege AA? I'm gonna buy one of these to gift for a non-flashaholic, but I'm still leaning heavily towards the Fenix CL25R


----------



## AdamJo (Jun 22, 2015)

Got mine in Saturday. My wife opened it for me while I drove to our lunch date. After the shuffling of the packaging and wrapper stopped there was a few seconds of silence followed by "...That's it?! It's so tiny!" I looked over and she's holding it up in the box bewildered that I spent $60 on this diminutive thing. It's really tiny y'all. I played with it some last night and it's quite powerful for such a little light. I am at work right now but I will try to post some size comparison pics this afternoon if no one else beats me to it


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 22, 2015)

I just got mine in the mail 10 minutes ago! It's charging right now. A few things I like from the get go however will play around with it once the sun goes down.

1. It's got some weight. I feared the cap was plastic but it's solid metal.

2. I like that Fenix put little plastic tabs inside in case of accidental activation during shipment.

3. The USB cord doesn't feel cheap like the ones I get with Anker USB batteries etc.

4. It's about the size I expected which is nice.

After the first charge and rundown I will test it out using the solar charger to see if it's field chargeable. Kit items which aren't necessities like water filters, flashlight etc etc must have muti function applications if they expect to earn a place in my pack. A portable charger for 18650 batteries is a nice feature. Also will test the battery pack lower mode use applications.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 22, 2015)

Just got mine too. Love the compact size. Everything I expected and more.

My only concern is the plastic globe and housing. Not sure how well it would hold up if accidentally dropped on a rugged terrain. 









I like how the magnetic base pulls up the battery as well when removing. Makes for an easy battery swap.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 22, 2015)

Some more observations. The threads were dry so need to lube them. There is a little nick on the end of the metal tube but it's very small and maybe part of the manufacturing process. Very hard to tell polarity as both ends have a spring but can confirm it's polarity protected unless very lucky. I think in the modes above low there maybe a very very high PWM per my cell phone camera test but not sure. Well probably but I can't see it with my naked eye and very PWM sensitive. Also can't see it with the shake test so maybe not? The battery pack option does work. Not sure what the run time on low would be with my 13,000 mAh Anker battery but odds are it would be fantastic. 

Oddly the charge light turns red when running via USB without internal battery on med but it's green on low.









So far I like it.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

Go pee outside via its light... Should be apparent ☺

Note, I said, Via its light, not pee on the light just so we're clear.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 22, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Go pee outside via its light... Should be apparent ☺
> 
> Note, I said, Via its light, not pee on the light just so we're clear.



LOL! If it's there I think the rate is too high to see **** droplets. Hold on. Just checked with the iPOD's camera as well and can see the bars very near. Kinda surprised there is a PWM unless the multiple LEDs are confusing the issue as I thought all of the Fenix lights were current controlled. Again if it's truly there I can't see it with my eyes.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> LOL! If it's there I think the rate is too high to see **** droplets. Hold on. Just checked with the iPOD's camera as well and can see the bars very near. Kinda surprised there is a PWM unless the multiple LEDs are confusing the issue as I thought all of the Fenix lights were current controlled. Again if it's truly there I can't see it with my eyes.


I think there's something going on at lower light levels, I'm told and shown that it's not pwm, but I'm seeing something via the light at times.

Edit to add, I do not have a CL yet, I'm taking about experiences with My Fenix lights in some cases.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 22, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I think there's something going on at lower light levels, I'm told and shown that it's not pwm, but I'm seeing something via the light at times.
> 
> Edit to add, I do not have a CL yet, I'm taking about experiences with My Fenix lights in some cases.



Oddly I noticed nothing via cell phone/iPOD camera on low though it might be too low light to pick up. However can see the bars on all the other modes. Maybe someone more experienced in these matters might check. Not overly worried as can't see it in use but also wasn't expecting PWM if my observations are correct which might not be the case as never heard of a PWM on the highest mode of anything regardless of maker.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

Indeed it's not easily seen unless looking for it, so that ideally is great thing, it works good.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 22, 2015)

AdamJo said:


> few seconds of silence followed by "...That's it?! It's so tiny!"



At least she didn't say that when you were dating...


----------



## Poppy (Jun 23, 2015)

tobrien said:


> thanks for the posts guys!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how this CL25R compares to the Streamlight Siege AA? I'm gonna buy one of these to gift for a non-flashaholic, but I'm still leaning heavily towards the Fenix CL25R


Hi tobrien,
A single 18650 has about the same capacity as three AA NiMH batteries. I don't think that 3 AA alkalines are equivalent unless... maybe... at relatively low drains. IDK.. less than 50 lumen output levels. 

Since each has multiple output levels, and the run-times will be affected by which ever output one chooses, I imagine that they should be pretty comparable in output and run-times. 

Generally speaking, if I am given the option 3*AAs or one 18650, I go with the 18650. But when gifting it to someone, you may want to consider if they will top off the 18650 (or a spare) periodically, or will it/they be DOA when he needs it? Hmmm, ok, come to think of it a dozen CR123 primaries can be a nice back-up.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Another observation I totally didn't expect. It appears to hum on med, high and turbo mode however not on low. Each mode has a slightly different hum. It's not loud but I was able to barely notice it when nearly asleep. I thought "indicator hum" was a thing of the past as haven't had a light produce it in years. This is something I could have done without in a lantern. Fortunately it's on the edge of my perception in a totally quite room a few feet away. Also I am not sure the magnet is really strong enough for the weight as it can start to slide down the fridge. It stops after under 6 inches and sometimes doesn't slide at all but not sure I would completely trust the magnet.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I thought "indicator hum" was a thing of the past as haven't had a light produce it in years.



Ahh, inductor hum. Damn auto correct.?

Could make for a good mosquito repellent...


----------



## AdamJo (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> At least she didn't say that when you were dating...



Kinda walked into that one lol. Nah she didn't say that.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Oddly I noticed nothing via cell phone/iPOD camera on low though it might be too low light to pick up. However can see the bars on all the other modes. Maybe someone more experienced in these matters might check. Not overly worried as can't see it in use but also wasn't expecting PWM if my observations are correct which might not be the case as never heard of a PWM on the highest mode of anything regardless of maker.



If you have a iPhone take a slow motion video! I did this last winter driving down the street with LED christmas lights (those look like complete S$!* to begin with IMO). Would think they were strobe lights!! I'm guessing that would detect any PWM on this guy.

Either way, thanks for the photos everyone. Looks like a winner!


----------



## AdamJo (Jun 23, 2015)

Here are a couple of quick size comparison shots to a 12oz can of Dew. 





[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Another observation I totally didn't expect. It appears to hum on med, high and turbo mode however not on low. Each mode has a slightly different hum. It's not loud but I was able to barely notice it when nearly asleep. I thought "indicator hum" was a thing of the past as haven't had a light produce it in years.



The only light I have that has induction whine is a 4sevens Quark I bought about 1.5 years ago. (My other 4sevens lights are fine.) It's very annoying on turbo, but the other modes are quiet. So, it still happens once in awhile. AFAIK, it's not considered a defect, though I'm not sure why not.


On another note, is the tiny size of this lantern a problem with glare from it?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> On another note, is the tiny size of this lantern a problem with glare from it?



Remember using the Coleman gas lanterns? Everyone with one seemed to have a piece of aluminum foil covering 1/3 of a side. I'm envisioning something similar here if necessary, but without the worry of it catching fire!


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 23, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> is the tiny size of this lantern a problem with glare from it?



The CL25R is bright on Turbo & High mode, but the glare from the lantern doesn't hurt my eyes.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Ahh, inductor hum. Damn auto correct.?
> 
> Could make for a good mosquito repellent...



Yup. I need to turn that off. LOL!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> If you have a iPhone take a slow motion video! I did this last winter driving down the street with LED christmas lights (those look like complete S$!* to begin with IMO). Would think they were strobe lights!! I'm guessing that would detect any PWM on this guy.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the photos everyone. Looks like a winner!



I find the screen shot which shows an image before taking the pic works well to detect PWM. I am still surprised by this as I thought current controlled was more efficient and why of all thing use it for a lantern which would be the most distracting possible. Also people HATE PWM and that would harm sales one the news got out which it just has if I am correct. Granted I can't see it but some people are even more sensitive than myself. Maybe someone else should test for this as well to verify? 

So far the Cons:

1. Possible PWM. If so why?
2. Humming sound. Again why? A lantern is the LAST thing you want to hum.
3. Small nick in the metal tube. Pure OCD on this one.
4. Questionable magnetic strength to support lantern. Update stuck to truck body better so maybe fridge is too slippery.
5. Very hard to work out proper polarity of battery when feeding. Update. Found a very small - and + indicator on tail cap.
6. Dry threads.
7. Glare on high mode but then again it's bright. No way around that one.
8. What is the purpose in a flashing red mode. Maybe a boating thing? Can't see the value in that.

Pros.

1. Tint is ok but wish it was warmer but good enough to be a pro. I think it's NW.
2. Came with battery.
3. Better quality USB cable than I expected.
4. Low mode is really nice.
5. Seems stable when standing.
6. It locks out.
7. Good mode spacing but wish for a 8-10 lumen mode as well.
8. I like the charging feature.

It needs a trip into the woods.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just checked.. and mine hums too  Don't hear it from a distance, but when up-close I hear it. Magnetic strength is decent. Have it hanging for two days now, in my room. Requires some force to take it down.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Remember using the Coleman gas lanterns? Everyone with one seemed to have a piece of aluminum foil covering 1/3 of a side. I'm envisioning something similar here if necessary, but without the worry of it catching fire!



Good point. However, I always hung the Coleman gas lanterns from a tree, where the glare wasn't so bad. Can you do that with this light, and still have illumination coming _down_?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just checked.. and mine hums too  Don't hear it from a distance, but when up-close I hear it. Magnetic strength is decent. Have it hanging for two days now, in my room. Requires some force to take it down.



I first noticed it when dozing off last night. Left the light on at 50-lumens but there was a slight sound in the back ground. So low I couldn't work out what it was. Then looked over a few feet away on the bed draw top and dang. LOL! Does the other Fenix lantern do this? Too soon to tell if this will be an overall problem in future use as only have one night under it's belt but I totally didn't expect that issue. :shakehead Maybe I purchased too soon rather than wait for comprehensive reviews as is always my policy? Or maybe not, time will tell. The magnet will support the lantern but it can slide down the refrigerator a bit. Granted it's slippery.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I first noticed it when dozing off last night. Left the light on at 50-lumens but there was a slight sound in the back ground. So low I couldn't work out what it was. Then looked over a few feet away on the bed draw top and dang. LOL! Does the other Fenix lantern do this? Too soon to tell if this will be an overall problem in future use as only have one night under it's belt but I totally didn't expect that issue. :shakehead Maybe I purchased too soon rather than wait for comprehensive reviews as is always my policy? Or maybe not, time will tell. The magnet will support the lantern but it can slide down the refrigerator a bit. Granted it's slippery.



I didn't notice mine having noise until I literally placed it up to my ear so that is a non-issue for me. The only reason I put it up to my ear was because you guys were noticing some noise. My refrigerator is the only surface that my lantern slides on due to the textured and slippery surface. My lantern's magnet is strong enough to hang upside down from ceiling fans and I have to give it a good tug to get it off. I am also able to have it mounted sideways on other metal objects and still have to give it a good pull to release.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I didn't notice mine having noise until I literally placed it up to my ear so that is a non-issue for me. The only reason I put it up to my ear was because you guys were noticing some noise. My refrigerator is the only surface that my lantern slides on due to the textured and slippery surface. My lantern's magnet is strong enough to hang upside down from ceiling fans and I have to give it a good tug to get it off. I am also able to have it mounted sideways on other metal objects and still have to give it a good pull to release.



It's just loud enough that the issue was discovered when trying to sleep. Now that it's known I will probably ignore it at bed time or maybe not. Time will tell. Oddly enough during the day there seems to be enough ambient noise in the environment that such a perception requires much nearer proximity for detection. She isn't a screamer like my TK20. LOL!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> It's just loud enough that the issue was discovered when trying to sleep. Now that it's known I will probably ignore it at bed time or maybe not. Time will tell. Oddly enough during the day there seems to be enough ambient noise in the environment that such a perception requires much nearer proximity for detection. She isn't a screamer like my TK20. LOL!



I have a couple lights that will do this on a mode, usually one step below the highest mode. I have freakishly good ears so I know it's there but usually doesn't both me. I can see it being a problem on a lantern though where you may just be sitting around not doing anything or reading.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Just updated 2 cons:

4. Questionable magnetic strength to support lantern. Update. Stuck to truck body better so maybe fridge is too slippery.
5. Very hard to work out proper polarity of battery when feeding. Update. Found a very small - and + indicator on tail cap.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 23, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> It's just loud enough that the issue was discovered when trying to sleep. Now that it's known I will probably ignore it at bed time or maybe not. Time will tell. Oddly enough during the day there seems to be enough ambient noise in the environment that such a perception requires much nearer proximity for detection. She isn't a screamer like my TK20. LOL!



Just to be clear, you sleep with your lights on? You, sir, are truly a flashaholic!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> Just to be clear, you sleep with your lights on? You, sir, are truly a flashaholic! :grin:



LOL. :laughing:


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't someone with a 3D printer make a snap on half surround?


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I didn't notice mine having noise until I literally placed it up to my ear so that is a non-issue for me. The only reason I put it up to my ear was because you guys were noticing some noise. My refrigerator is the only surface that my lantern slides on due to the textured and slippery surface. My lantern's magnet is strong enough to hang upside down from ceiling fans and I have to give it a good tug to get it off. I am also able to have it mounted sideways on other metal objects and still have to give it a good pull to release.



The noise only applies to brighter settings. Most likely if youre leaving it on while you sleep....its going to be on the lowest setting or the red setting. 

I think its funny how a bunch of grown arse adults are sitting around complaining on an internet forum about a tiny flashlight latern's negatives. I mean...the biggest complaint from the beginning was for fenix to even produce the thing, and to make a solid red light as well as a flashing. They listened and put out a killer little camp lantern. I think if I told any of my friends I was having an in depth discussion about my complaints on a flashlight lantern, theyd all laugh at me.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> The noise only applies to brighter settings. Most likely if youre leaving it on while you sleep....its going to be on the lowest setting or the red setting.
> 
> I think its funny how a bunch of grown arse adults are sitting around complaining on an internet forum about a tiny flashlight latern's negatives. I mean...the biggest complaint from the beginning was for fenix to even produce the thing, and to make a solid red light as well as a flashing. They listened and put out a killer little camp lantern. I think if I told any of my friends I was having an in depth discussion about my complaints on a flashlight lantern, theyd all laugh at me.



LOL yeah, at least my wife is used to the weird stuff I do.

But if we didn't dig deep into discussion, this place would have half the posts and half the fun!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> The noise only applies to brighter settings. Most likely if youre leaving it on while you sleep....its going to be on the lowest setting or the red setting.
> 
> I think its funny how a bunch of grown arse adults are sitting around complaining on an internet forum about a tiny flashlight latern's negatives. I mean...the biggest complaint from the beginning was for fenix to even produce the thing, and to make a solid red light as well as a flashing. They listened and put out a killer little camp lantern. I think if I told any of my friends I was having an in depth discussion about my complaints on a flashlight lantern, theyd all laugh at me.



People like to talk about the pros of a gear items but sometimes seem to become rather squeamish over cons. Anyone ever see a "Cheer" thread locked because it got out of hand? But that seems to be the fate of "Jeer" threads on many forums. I think both pros and cons are of equal value hypothetical laughter of friends not withstanding. We also had in depth discussions on the pros and apparently that doesn't raise concern over laughter as well? To each their own.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok moving on with the evaluation.

For tonight's hike I will test it out as a backup to both the flashlight and headlamp. It's not the gear item's intended purpose but one never knows what something might be needed for. It's also not outside the realm of possibilities to walk with a lantern. Will take the G2Z with M61NL. It's going to be a NW kinda night.  I will also test it as an area light for field use. Who knows maybe I will make a bow drill set by the light of the lantern. It's rained all day but I tend to be lucky with such things.





Surprising solar test in low mostly overcast conditions around 5 pm.









It's actually running with such low power using only one mode. Seems it drops the two mode option when power is sooooo low. But I was surprised it ran. No battery installed running on cloudy solar power.





More surprising is that it appears to charge even in such low power without triggering an error. Naturally I will need to verify with another charger to see if there is an increase in battery percentage. That's a job for another day. With battery installed charging via cloudy solar power.





If the initial observations hold up it might have earned a place in my off the grid backpackable heated and powered shelter project.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess I got lucky, because if mine is making a sound on the higher modes, my bad hearing can't detect it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok back from the woods. It was a hot, humid night. lots of moisture and fog about. Learned a few things.

1. No lanterns aren't all that great to night hike with. Too much glare compared to a headlamp or a flashlight but it does light up the trail so in a pinch I could make it back using this on a pitch black trail. This isn't a pro or con as the gear item wasn't made to light up things on the move.

2. Dang it's bright. Too much glare on the 200 or 350 lumen modes unless it's above my head. This isn't a pro or con as the light is properly diffused. A bright light is going to be bright. What a surprise. LOL! The low mode worked better than I expected outside. I suspect most of the use will be on the 50 lumen mode when camping but time will tell. This makes me wonder how the 8 lumens of the CL20 low looks? 

In the field.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 24, 2015)

Answer about the leds in this thing from the fenix store. It has 24 white less and 6 red. Taiwan led. Makes me think epistar, which is the sticker on my Led monitors back lighting. Good pedigree for a diffusion panel. 

24 leds though, off a single 18650.. Can understand the use of pwm. It is probably set out like a led string. My guess, 4 strings of 6.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 25, 2015)

Got a shipping notification from Battery Junction on Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 25, 2015)

I will say that my my canon eos 40d's gorilla stand works quite well for this light!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 25, 2015)

w8kbrder said:


> I will say that my my canon eos 40d's gorilla stand works wuite well for this light!



nice!


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 25, 2015)

Mine is on it's way too from BJ


----------



## sledhead (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't hear anything annoying from mine........but then again, I can't hear my wife most of the time. 

Still loving this lantern.


----------



## StriderSMF (Jun 26, 2015)

I think its over priced at 59.95 if it was 39.95 i might consider it,but i got a couple 3- AA ones off ebay awhile ago similar in size and around 80+ lumens that were 5 bucks a piece and not bad at all i know they are cheap compared to this but its also 12 times the price.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 26, 2015)

StriderSMF said:


> I think its over priced at 59.95 if it was 39.95 i might consider it,but i got a couple 3- AA ones off ebay awhile ago similar in size and around 80+ lumens that were 5 bucks a piece and not bad at all i know they are cheap compared to this but its also 12 times the price.



For what it is and does.....worth every penny.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 26, 2015)

StriderSMF said:


> I think its over priced at 59.95 if it was 39.95 i might consider it,but i got a couple 3- AA ones off ebay awhile ago similar in size and around 80+ lumens that were 5 bucks a piece and not bad at all i know they are cheap compared to this but its also 12 times the price.



This thing is well worth the price and more.......Striders, on the other hand. 

Only joking....Striders started my knife habit. Lights, like knives, you get what you pay for.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 26, 2015)

Received mine and I'm very impressed. It's going to be a handy little companion on camping trips and generally wherever I need hands free light. I agree it needs a "shade" of some kind to help with glare but that should be easy to whip up.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok it appears to solar charge just fine. Ran the lantern down some then charged it back up this time using a different solar panel in full light. Well not entirely full as it clouded over for a short time. No charging error occurred which is nice. Wonder if it would also charge 16650 etc? 





Lantern in the box to keep out of the sun.


----------



## w8kbrder (Jun 27, 2015)

Moonlight mode is great for nightly feedings if you have an infant!


----------



## StriderSMF (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay i think im going to buy the green one you guys talked me into it ha, you all seem to like it so much.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 27, 2015)

StriderSMF said:


> Okay i think im going to buy the green one you guys talked me into it ha, you all seem to like it so much.



I don't think you will regret it. 
It is truly an excellent lantern. I currently own three other LED lanterns ranging in cost up to $100. The CL25R is easily the best of the bunch. Neutral tint, 4 modes ranging from 0.8 to 350, 18650 support and CR123 in a pinch, tripod thread and magnetic base... pretty hard to ask for more. 

I've used mine for almost a week now and am really impressed by it. If I could make a few changes to make it perfect? I'd prefer no mode memory and just always start on low. Additionally, I wish the red mode was accessible from off. Again, all pretty minor gripes.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 27, 2015)

Got mine today...unbelievable, loving it!!!


----------



## 18650 (Jun 27, 2015)

I didn't see this mentioned anywhere but is the included 2300mah battery a protected cell?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 27, 2015)

18650 said:


> I didn't see this mentioned anywhere but is the included 2300mah battery a protected cell?



Near as I can tell.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 27, 2015)

RobertM said:


> I don't think you will regret it.
> It is truly an excellent lantern. I currently own three other LED lanterns ranging in cost up to $100. The CL25R is easily the best of the bunch. Neutral tint, 4 modes ranging from 0.8 to 350, 18650 support and CR123 in a pinch, tripod thread and magnetic base... pretty hard to ask for more.
> 
> I've used mine for almost a week now and am really impressed by it. If I could make a few changes to make it perfect? I'd prefer no mode memory and just always start on low. Additionally, I wish the red mode was accessible from off. Again, all pretty minor gripes.


I love mine, too, and would make the same changes if I could.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 28, 2015)

Red mode accessible from off would be nice. I'm surprised the memory didn't just carry over to the red light so if the last mode you were on was red at turn off, it would come back on in red.


----------



## 18650 (Jun 28, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Near as I can tell.


 Thanks. I'll have to pick up more high capacity protected cells when I get this.


----------



## swannyj (Jul 3, 2015)

*help please*

Received the lantern, plugged it to charge & green light displayed. So, assumed it was charged and it did turn on, went thru a view modes turned off, came back later & would not turn on. Plugged in to charge, again green light. I pulled the battery and it is charging on my charger now. Suggestions, what am I missing? 
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: help please*

Just to be clear, are you holding down the button for the delayed on/off? If quick pressing it won't work, that only works when on to change modes.


----------



## swannyj (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: help please*



Mr. Tone said:


> Just to be clear, are you holding down the button for the delayed on/off? If quick pressing it won't work, that only works when on to change modes.



Yes, I did hold down. Battery is still on charger charging, will try again when it is done. Thanks for reply.


----------



## swannyj (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: help please*



swannyj said:


> Yes, I did hold down. Battery is still on charger charging, will try again when it is done. Thanks for reply.



O.k., light worked fine after charging on my charger. Will try the USB charger when time for next charge. O.k. to use iPad wall charger?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: help please*



swannyj said:


> O.k., light worked fine after charging on my charger. Will try the USB charger when time for next charge. O.k. to use iPad wall charger?



I think any standard usb power supply is fine but I could be wrong.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: help please*



swannyj said:


> O.k., light worked fine after charging on my charger. Will try the USB charger when time for next charge. O.k. to use iPad wall charger?



I used my iPad charger with no problems. Glad your lantern worked!


----------



## torchflux (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: help please*

Thanks for all the pics and review comments, and the link to the other CL25R thread. (have waited for this — an 18650 lantern — ever since page 1 of the Fenix 2015 thread)





tobrien said:


> Can anyone tell me how this CL25R compares to the *Streamlight Siege AA*?



Just picked one up this week from a sporting goods store (on sale $29.99) on an out-of-town trip for work. When I'd first heard about them (an AA version of the Siege) late last year, it took awhile before some online vendors even had them in stock.

Sweet little 3×AA lantern. Has some rubber knurling/'armor' around its edges, positive grip; for such a small portable light it does seem pretty solidly built (patterned after its big brother D-cell). Top carry handle has hook notch, folds along side of lens/cover and is rubber(/polymer?) coated. Larger reach than CL25R's handle (which is designed to fold on circular top of lantern).

White and red LEDs/output modes (hold button down to switch colors). Mode button is lighted green (orange for highest output setting). Bottom globe (w/ LEDs) section can be detached, has its own spring loaded D-ring which can be used to hang it upside down. And, it floats. No magnet though. Also no in-device USB charging, just AA cells or rechargeables.

5 modes rated from its product tag: High 200 (7 hours) | Medium 100 (15.5 hours) | Low 50 (37 hours) | Red 0.7 (192 hours) | S.O.S. 0.7 (288 hours)
Of course it can't touch the 18650-fed CL25R for high output.
Streamlight claims 2m impact resistance (Fenix: 1m)


also for 2×AA, don't neglect the UST Brila. Available for 8 bucks each on Amazon, several color options. I bought two (could easily have several more, to stash in car/toolbox etc.) Similar overall design concept to the Siege AA, smaller of course and doesn't have an upper carry handle, but does have bottom magnets and carabiner clip to hang from. White/red LEDs too.


----------



## hazza (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: help please*

Mine arrived today  Even after seeing the pictures, it's smaller than I expected! Still, really pleased with it. Also glad to find a solid red mode, as the early info only seemed to mention flashing red.


----------



## funkychateau (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm amazed that the people in the photo could remain motionless for that amount of earth rotation.



KeepingItLight said:


> This looks like a great product, but it is too bad the marketing department cannot control themselves. In the advertising photo below, there are streaks in the sky made by stars that have moved during a long exposure. So if you put the camera on a tripod, and make a long exposure at twilight, this light appears to illuminate the entire area for miles around! Check out the distant hill at the far left.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 4, 2015)

funkychateau said:


> I'm amazed that the people in the photo could remain motionless for that amount of earth rotation.


They didn't. The trick that the photographer used is to do a long exposure in the dark to pick up the earth rotation the a quick pop with flash (speedlights) to light the scene. 

My guess is the streaks in the sky were an unwanted effect. I am thinking long exposure with lantern in moonlight mode. This will give the effect of really bright light, while limiting reach (avoiding having models movement blur the photo). Then have the speedlights finish the frame.

Depending on how dark it was it might have even been possible to have the models enter the scene midshot.

Eagle


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: help please*



Mr. Tone said:


> I think any standard usb power supply is fine but I could be wrong.



Yup. I charged it with a standard USB cellphone wall adapter and USB from a solar panel.


----------



## cbthedookie (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like this lantern! Used it to illuminate the undercarriage of my son's truck while we installed a hitch yesterday - lower mode was perfect for a daytime install in a garage. Magnet is very strong - easily held light upside down from the chassis. Already worth the cost for me - much better for two of us to work from than my zebralight headlamp I also had on hand for the job. 

Best lantern I have, by a wide margin. And tiny size is a bonus - didn't appreciate it from the fenix info, but it is much smaller than I expected. 

While the tint is not warm, it is not at all objectionable to me, and I only buy warm lights where possible. Overall, a great addition to my 18650 powered inventory...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 5, 2015)

That's great to hear, mine is getting a lot of use and is definitely worth every penny.


----------



## fenix1 (Jul 9, 2015)

18650 said:


> I didn't see this mentioned anywhere but is the included 2300mah battery a protected cell?



Yes, the battery included is fenix ARB-L2-2300mAh battery,it has triple over-heat protection,built-in over-charge, over-discharge protection circuit, ensures the max performance of the battery.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 13, 2015)

I know I should have taken a picture but......my Goal Zero Nomad 27 charged this up nicely this weekend with the USB out.

Everyone should have one of these in their house for emergencies also.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 13, 2015)

sledhead said:


> I know I should have taken a picture but......my Goal Zero Nomad 27 charged this up nicely this weekend with the USB out.
> 
> Everyone should have one of these in their house for emergencies also.



Yea it does solar charge well and won't go into an error mode with passing clouds or at least mine didn't.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 14, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea it does solar charge well and won't go into an error mode with passing clouds or at least mine didn't.



Hmm, that is good to hear. Any sort of Kensington lock type of groove? Would be great to leave at a camp charging with out someone nicking it. Not that a Kensington lock will be much of a deterrent.


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 15, 2015)

GeoBruin said:


> Red mode accessible from off would be nice. I'm surprised the memory didn't just carry over to the red light so if the last mode you were on was red at turn off, it would come back on in red.



Maybe people use white light more often,so the red light is hidden.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't doubt red light is used less often but it still seems like they had to go out of their way to "forget" the red light was on. I guess I'm thinking that when you're using the red light, it's because you don't want to blind yourself or others around you, such as in a tent full of people or a dark bedroom at night. As such, you'd want to be able to get to the red light from off without having to go through the white light first (currently not possible). It seems like the easiest way to do that would be to just let the lantern memorize red just like it memorizes white such that if you turned it off in red (because you were going to sleep for example) it would next come on in red (if you had to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom for example).


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 19, 2015)

GeoBruin said:


> I don't doubt red light is used less often but it still seems like they had to go out of their way to "forget" the red light was on. I guess I'm thinking that when you're using the red light, it's because you don't want to blind yourself or others around you, such as in a tent full of people or a dark bedroom at night. As such, you'd want to be able to get to the red light from off without having to go through the white light first (currently not possible). It seems like the easiest way to do that would be to just let the lantern memorize red just like it memorizes white such that if you turned it off in red (because you were going to sleep for example) it would next come on in red (if you had to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom for example).



Yes,you are right.But this light can memorizes white light,you could turn it off in low mode(0.8 lumen),so the next time you turn on the light,it would come out in low mode.Red light is not good for daily illumination,I think.


----------



## colight (Jul 23, 2015)

Check out the review:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isDs9mTV1DQ


----------



## Imon (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got mine in today after ordering it last week.
I thought it was about time I retired my venerable old Rayovac Sportsman EXXXTREME.

I love that it uses a 18650 cell since I have many flashlights and my favorite headlamp, the ZL H600, are 18650 as well.
The size is nice and compact, it can recharge through a micro USB port, and it can screw into a camera tripod. The battery cap is magentic which is pretty cool since it pulls the battery out of the compartment.

I am disappointed that it came with a Fenix-labelled 18650 (ARB-L2M) that was only 2300 mAh.
Come on guys ... I have AW 18650 cells that I probably bought 3 years ago which are 3100 and 3400 mAh.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 24, 2015)

Imon said:


> I am disappointed that it came with a Fenix-labelled 18650 (ARB-L2M) that was only 2300 mAh.
> Come on guys ... I have AW 18650 cells that I probably bought 3 years ago which are 3100 and 3400 mAh.



Agreed. This just looks like Fenix's way to get rid of an old stock of batteries that no one will buy. If true, it shows a real disrespect for its customers. I certainly hope Fenix is not purchasing/manufacturing new batteries with this capacity. That would show disrespect as well.

If I could save even $1, I would prefer a model that came without a battery over one that has this battery. That way, disposing of a low-capacity battery would not be my responsibility. Heck, I might even pay them a dollar!


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been pretty happy with the runtime of that 2300 battery so far. I've only charged it once, and I've been using it a fair amount. I wish I'd paid more attention to the actual runtime so I could comment more substantively.

Anyway, in my opinion, the capacity of the included battery isn't an issue. Most people probably have more 18650s in higher capacities. Many probably use lanterns less than flashlights, so the low capacity gives them the opportunity to run the battery through full cycles. The runtime charts are based on the included battery, and Fenix gets pretty good prices for higher capacity cells, so the lanterns would probably cost more if they included, say, 3400s.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 24, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> Anyway, in my opinion, the capacity of the included battery isn't an issue.



Are you just playing devil's advocate, or, if this lantern had come without a battery, would you have selected a 2300 mAh capacity when you went shopping?



1DaveN said:


> The lanterns would probably cost more if they included, say, 3400s.



Might the lanterns have cost less if there were no battery included at all?


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 24, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Well, then I stand corrected. But let me ask, are you just playing devil's advocate, or, if this lantern had come without a battery, would you have selected a 2300 mAh capacity when you went shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> Might the lanterns have cost less if there were no battery included at all?



You win  I would probably have gotten a 3400, but definitely not the 2300. And lower cost is always better - no reason why everyone shouldn't be able to choose the battery they prefer.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 24, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> You win  I would probably have gotten a 3400, but definitely not the 2300. And lower cost is always better - no reason why everyone shouldn't be able to choose the battery they prefer.



With any flashlight that features in-light recharging, there is a real motivation for the maker to include a battery. If they do otherwise, we know ahead of time that a certain percentage of yahoos (and some innocent, but ignorant, buyers) will buy the cheapest Ultra-trash they can find. When the inevitable in-light venting episodes follow, they will often include having the heads and/or tail caps blown off of the flashlights. This could be much more dangerous than a similar venting event in a stand-alone charger. 

That's when the litigation starts. 

I would not like to be an executive for a flashlight maker forced to testify that, sure, I knew a certain percentage of buyers would buy unsafe batteries. Sure, I knew a small percentage of them would experience dangerous venting episodes inside my product. Of course, I understood that some of them might be injured. None of that sounds good to a jury.

So, by including a quality battery at the time of purchase, and by further specifying that only batteries of similar quality should be used as replacements, a flashlight maker will reduce its exposure to litigation. If I were advising a flashlight manufacturer, I would probably recommend that a battery be included in any light that is rechargeable. 

Okay, that all makes sense. Fenix was wise to include a battery. Now we are back to the original question. Does Fenix serve the best interests of it customers when it includes a battery that few of them would have purchased themselves?

I think not.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 24, 2015)

What up, Fenix? Ya all dissin' us, and we don't like it!

Where you get all these ol' batteries, and why ya givin' 'em t'us?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a starter battery, nothing more or less.
RC models are like this, they do not come with highest capacity cells, or biggest cubes if nitro, normally. You can buy the upgraded kits, for a few dollars, or many more or build out use your own.
What problem?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 24, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> What up, Fenix? Ya all dissin' us, and we don't like it!
> 
> Where you get all these ol' batteries, and why ya givin' 'em t'us?



From a point of economics, here are 1 million 2300 cells at 50 cents a cell. Or here are 1 million 3400 top of the range cells at 5 dollars per cell. Pretty obvious which one can be absorbed into the profits. Same goes with some phone makers


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 25, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> From a point of economics, here are 1 million 2300 cells at 50 cents a cell. Or here are 1 million 3400 top of the range cells at 5 dollars per cell. Pretty obvious which one can be absorbed into the profits. Same goes with some phone makers



This is believable. It's not what would help the customer, but it's definitely believable.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> It's a starter battery, nothing more or less.
> RC models are like this, they do not come with highest capacity cells, or biggest cubes if nitro, normally. You can buy the upgraded kits, for a few dollars, or many more or build out use your own.
> What problem?



I remember when "batteries included" usually meant zinc–carbon. They were not the batteries customers generally wanted. No problem. Use 'em, toss 'em, get some alkaleaks.

Today, however, "use 'em" means keeping them for hundreds or thousands of recharging cycles. If that's fine with you, cool. But for me, that's a hassle. Like many other buyers, I will simply replace a battery that does not meet my needs with one that lasts 50% longer on a charge. 

Do you see the difference? In days of old, I paid for, and fully used, the crappy zinc-carbon batteries that were included with my toys. Today, with the Fenix CL25R, I still have to pay for a crappy battery. I just don't get to use it.

I doubt many backpackers will opt to stay with the 2300 mAh battery. It would not be my first choice in a power outage either. If I were determined to keep it as a "backup," I would do the wise thing: drain it to a 40% charge-level, and store it in a cool place. Of course, it would probably still be there in three, five, and ten years! Once again, this is clearly a battery I will pay for, and seldom or never use. 

If Fenix felt mandated to include a battery, and wanted to be nice about this, it would offer two versions of the CL25R. A lower-priced model could have the 2300 mAh battery. This would be the current model at its current price. Another, "deluxe" model, could use a battery with a larger capacity. That one, presumably, would sell for more. 

I have no knowledge of how Fenix arrived at its decision to use this battery. I offered two possible explanations above. 


It is dumping a stock of old batteries on a captive audience. If this is the reason, then it would be self-defeating for Fenix to offer a deluxe model. 
It is purchasing/manufacturing new batteries with this undesirable low capacity. If true, then offering a "deluxe" model might be possible. 
 Of course, a better idea is to dump the 2300 mAh battery completely. Nobody wants it.

As a point of reference, I just checked the Nitecore MH20. That's a 1x 18650 rechargeable flashlight released earlier this year. Nitecore tested it with the 2600 mAh batteries that have been standard for all Nitecore FL 1 runtime ratings for the past several years. That is not, however, a battery Nitecore chose to foist on its customers. The MH20 does not come with any battery.

The way I see it, excusing Fenix's decision to supply a battery that few customers want is merely making a virtue out of necessity. 

You don't have to do that!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I'd use it as a back up.
New S30R can be had with two different capacity cells. The options are out in some off of the shelf, some maybe not.
I've never had a toy in the long run, be more expensive then the fuel it consumed. Except maybe my RC in my avatar, nitro.
So again, in my use, it's a bonus cell to the one I am going to use.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I doubt many backpackers will opt to stay with the 2300 mAh battery.



As one of the "backpackers" I can say not all backpackers are flashlight or knife people. Many would be happy it comes with a battery and can be easily charged before an outing. I took mine on some shorter range outings, less than 10-12 miles on foot. Beyond that I wouldn't pack the extra weight.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> As one of the "backpackers" I can say not all backpackers are flashlight or knife people. Many would be happy it comes with a battery and can be easily charged before an outing. I took mine on some shorter range outings, less than 10-12 miles on foot. Beyond that I wouldn't pack the extra weight.



I agree! From experience, I haven't seen any flashlight-backpackers in person yet. They're all still using the usual plastic headlamps with a horrid purple/blue-ish PWM 3xAAA. It works, but not for me!


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 27, 2015)

I have the Streamlight 3xAA which is a great light in my opinion. Top notch flexibility, intelligent design. Common use AA battery. One of the best on the market.


----------



## raven2000 (Jul 28, 2015)

So disappointed. Just received my CL25R, and it's DOA. Works with microusb, doesn't work with 18650 batteries (tried 2).

Now to go through a length RMA process...


----------



## Imon (Jul 28, 2015)

raven2000 said:


> So disappointed. Just received my CL25R, and it's DOA. Works with microusb, doesn't work with 18650 batteries (tried 2).
> 
> Now to go through a length RMA process...




Wow, what a bummer.
This is going to be a really dumb question on my part but ... did you remove the plastic insulating disk in the battery tube?


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 28, 2015)

raven2000 said:


> So disappointed. Just received my CL25R, and it's DOA. Works with microusb, doesn't work with 18650 batteries (tried 2).
> 
> Now to go through a length RMA process...



I just went through something similar. What happened was that immediately upon receipt, the light was acting strangely (only staying at the 3rd level for a second and kicking right down, mode memory not working, etc.). We checked the battery with a DMM and it showed almost 4v. Called Fenix Store and left a message, then I decided to fully charge the included battery. Once I did that, it worked normally. We've tested it through a couple of charge/discharge cycles now and it's fine (and we now know that meter isn't reliable). So I'd suggest putting in the battery that came with it, and sticking it on a charger until the light turns green.

BTW, I called Fenix Store and left a message right before their closing time on Friday. The very helpful lady called me back before lunch on Monday, which I didn't think was bad at all. I told her the story and she said they do act weird if the battery is low enough - you know the mode will cut back if the battery is getting low, but I never thought it would do so relatively instantly.

I'll bet you're seeing a discharged battery, just as I did (mine worked on USB, too). And Imon has a good suggestion - maybe there's a loose disk in there blocking the connection.


----------



## raven2000 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mine isn't working at all, and I also tried a keeppower 18650 that I had from before, also not working.

The included battery is at 3.94v right now, and still won't work. I have removed the plastic insulating disk, but only after inserting/removing the battery a few times (didn't see it right away).

I'll try messing around with the contacts at the bottom, but I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## raven2000 (Jul 29, 2015)

just a heads up, it's working now!

I had to tighten the bottom all the way. Phew. 

Initial impressions are pretty positive, need to try at night


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> What up, Fenix? Ya all dissin' us, and we don't like it!
> 
> Where you get all these ol' batteries, and why ya givin' 'em t'us?


 
For me,I don't like the lantern with a battery included,because I have many flashlights and high quality batteries.If there is no battery,the price may reduce.But the battery may be for the beginners,they need the battery and can use it immediately.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't know if this has been covered before but does the light work when the unit is being charged?

Does the light work if the unit is acting as a charger?

Can you do all three at once?


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 31, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Don't know if this has been covered before but does the light work when the unit is being charged?
> 
> Does the light work if the unit is acting as a charger?
> 
> Can you do all three at once?



While plugged into USB, it'll work on the lowest two settings. If there's a li-ion battery, it'll charge it at the same time, and if not, it'll just run off the USB power.

I think that with the included battery and a decent external USB power bank, you could run it for days on the "mid" (2nd lowest) setting, and through a whole zombie apocalypse on "low."


----------



## turkeylord (Jul 31, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Can't wait!


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 31, 2015)

"...through a whole zombie apocalypse on "low."


Now I'm Impressed!

More than 5yrs runtime - They are gearing up for their 6th season...

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 31, 2015)

I think the coolest thing about this lantern is the dual fuel. 18650 & CR123.

Always good to have options when the Apocalypse comes.


----------



## mcdull (Aug 3, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> While plugged into USB, it'll work on the lowest two settings. If there's a li-ion battery, it'll charge it at the same time, and if not, it'll just run off the USB power.
> 
> I think that with the included battery and a decent external USB power bank, you could run it for days on the "mid" (2nd lowest) setting, and through a whole zombie apocalypse on "low."



What's the output of the USB port you tried? regular 500mA or 1A and more?
Rather than a power bank, I'm more into using the portable car jumper kit with usb charging port.


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 3, 2015)

CL25R arrived along with some freebies from fenix-store.com


----------



## mcdull (Aug 3, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> Most people probably have more 18650s in higher capacities.





KeepingItLight said:


> With any flashlight that features in-light recharging, there is a real motivation for the maker to include a battery. If they do otherwise, we know ahead of time that a certain percentage of yahoos (and some innocent, but ignorant, buyers) will buy the cheapest Ultra-trash they can find. When the inevitable in-light venting episodes follow, they will often include having the heads and/or tail caps blown off of the flashlights. This could be much more dangerous than a similar venting event in a stand-alone charger.
> 
> Okay, that all makes sense. Fenix was wise to include a battery. Now we are back to the original question. Does Fenix serve the best interests of it customers when it includes a battery that few of them would have purchased themselves?
> 
> I think not.



Almost all my friends don't even know what 18650 battery is (and all other Li batteries). Anything other than AA, AAA, C and D are mysteries to them.
The exposure of Li is still limited to group of certain interests. My airsoft friends know more about LiPo batteries but not other Li-based batteries and many still opt for NiMH for safety in recharging.
When I showed my friends my 18650 flashlights, they're all impressed and asked to get one. However, they had to rely on me to get them the batteries and chargers.

I can imagine Fenix will get into customer service chaos if they don't include a starter battery. It's not a battery you can just buy from any B&M store other than the bankrupted Radio Shack. How many times I've read in Amazon review that people complaint they couldn't use the products when they received the product but no battery included?

Do they need to include a better battery? certainly not, it will only drive up cost and it's good enough to use and to impress the average customers.
And as others mentioned, the enthusiasts will replace it with their preferred battery anyway, they can't always satisfy every enthusiasts' desire. 
I'm fine with the starter battery, it will be good as a back up.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 3, 2015)

turkeylord said:


> CL25R arrived along with some goodies from fenix-store.com



LOL that starbucks logo...is that legal if they're "selling" them? Either way, one of the last companies I'd want to get into a courtroom with.


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 3, 2015)

I kinda thought the same thing, but they were tossed in my package for free.


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 3, 2015)

It's all of that "Free" BS that keeps me from ever ordering anything from them - Hell, I don't want no stinkin coin, I want a Flashlight!

That Free Stuff just costs them money, and I'd rather not be charged for it.

JMHO,
-CHuck


----------



## turkeylord (Aug 3, 2015)

This was my first order with them and I was quite pleased. They support the forum, their price was competitive, their shipping was free, and they shipped same day. Even with the freebies aside, they were great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 4, 2015)

I am impressed with how long the button glows. It is illuminated after the whole night.


----------



## FLAWLS1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got my CL25R today along with the other 2 Fenix's I ordered. Fenix still has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am impressed with how long the button glows. It is illuminated after the whole night.




The button glow?


----------



## w8kbrder (Aug 12, 2015)

I prefer the guns and coffee sticker.... 

http://www.2acheck.com/the-boycott-list/guns-and-coffee-starbucks-logo-happy/


----------



## Anders (Aug 16, 2015)

I would love to have a remote to this type of Lantern.

Anders


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 17, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> The button glow?



Yes, it is a GITD material. It lasts longer than any I have seen.


----------



## levi333 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking forward to using my new CL25R for a 3-day camping trip this weekend. 
Will report any finding/issues I have, but I don't expect any.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 18, 2015)

Mine arrived. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 19, 2015)

something weird happened to my unit...







Fenix, are you kidding me?! 

my temporary fix, using Plasti-Dip to cover the rubber cover... 






full disclosure, this is the clear Plasti-Dip coating I use to fix it...






sigh!


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 19, 2015)

That's weird. Did the cover get exposed to any chemicals, including DEET based sprays, which could've caused the rubber to weaken?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

That is really odd about the rubber charging port cover. I, too, wonder if something got on it to create a chemical reaction. It seems unlikely but not impossible that it would just all of the sudden change states.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 19, 2015)

Haesslich said:


> That's weird. Did the cover get exposed to any chemicals, including DEET based sprays, which could've caused the rubber to weaken?


+10
Bug repellent will eat plastics for sure.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 19, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> +10
> Bug repellent will eat plastics for sure.



Hmmm, it doesn't sound like a very good design to put plastics that are degraded by DEET, in a _camping _light.

Anyone know if other flashlights are affected by DEET? I'm thinking mainly about the switch buttons, which seem like they're rubber or silicone.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 19, 2015)

no spray (except the Plasti-Dip I apply after the fact), as for chemicals... possible contact with hand-lotion, human sweat, baby wet wipes and possibly alcohol swap.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 19, 2015)

rookiedaddy said:


> no spray (except the Plasti-Dip I apply after the fact), as for chemicals... possible contact with hand-lotion, human sweat, baby wet wipes and possibly alcohol swap.



I have a radio that I recently noticed some of the plastic parts have become gooey and sticky, like they're degrading. Not all the plastic parts, but obviously some are made of a different material. However, the radio is 3 or 4 years old, and I didn't notice anything degrading until recently. I don't know if it's the heat and humidity that is causing it, but I doubt it. It seems like some plastic just starts degrading after awhile.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

rookiedaddy said:


> no spray (except the Plasti-Dip I apply after the fact), as for chemicals... possible contact with hand-lotion, human sweat, baby wet wipes and possibly alcohol swap.



Might as well get a response from Fenix about it.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nitecore must have supplied those covers. OOOOH!!!!!


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 19, 2015)

rookiedaddy said:


> no spray (except the Plasti-Dip I apply after the fact), as for chemicals... possible contact with hand-lotion, human sweat, baby wet wipes and possibly alcohol swap.



Alcohol swabs can break down silicone pretty fast - it once with a Fitbit. The ethyl alcohol in the wipe caused the silicone band to snap after a few minutes. It's either that, or a DEET containing lotion (if you use those) that could cause the silicone rubber to break down. 

You could still contact Fenix to see if they can get you a replacement cover or something.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered the olive color. I knew it was going to be a lite olive (I'd prefer darker).. I would like to try and RIT dye it red or navy blue (just the olive part(s) obviously). As I have done with some G10 Spyderco knives with excellent results. Doesn't look like it's going to be easy to take apart to do this though. Curious on anyone elses thoughts.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 20, 2015)

Checked in on this thread earlier this week and saw rookie's post about the USB port cover. I didn't think anything of it but tonight it occurred to me to fiddle with mine as I saw it laying there beside my bed. Sure enough, I just went through the motions of pulling on the little tab to open the cover and close it again and I had black stuff all over my finger tips. It's the rubber cap breaking down. I wouldn't describe mine as getting soft but rather the opposite, like it's hardening and no longer pliable. In any case it took some scrubbing to get the black off my fingers and I'm now squarely in agreement that some wonky rubber was chosen for the caps.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 20, 2015)

I wonder if the UV rays from the sunlight is affecting it? Whatever the case, sounds like an issue Fenix should be alerted about.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 21, 2015)

I finally used mine for camping a night ago. It was such a pleasure to have a nice neutral tint illuminating the tent instead of the usual blueish/purpleish light if most other LED lanterns. In addition, the output worked very well and the lightweight caused no problems by hanging it from the center of the tent ceiling.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 29, 2015)

Has anyone opened up and taken one of these things apart yet?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 29, 2015)

EsthetiX said:


> Has anyone opened up and taken one of these things apart yet?



Tried, but feels like it's glued.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 30, 2015)

Multiple outings with mine. I really like having it run on 50 lumens in the background to add some "this is my territory" feeling when in camp. Run it all night on the sub lumen mode when sleeping. So far the USB cover seems fine but will keep an eye on this issue. Also the stock battery has plenty of runtime for my needs. Have not even bothered to replace it with a 3400 mAh 18650 as good enough seems to be good enough.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 30, 2015)

I would normally agree but my has been indoors, by my bedside since it was purchased. It's never even seen the light of day. 


100eyes said:


> I wonder if the UV rays from the sunlight is affecting it? Whatever the case, sounds like an issue Fenix should be alerted about.


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I finally used mine for camping a night ago. It was such a pleasure to have a nice neutral tint illuminating the tent instead of the usual blueish/purpleish light if most other LED lanterns. In addition, the output worked very well and the lightweight caused no problems by hanging it from the center of the tent ceiling.




+1


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 2, 2015)

GeoBruin said:


> Checked in on this thread earlier this week and saw rookie's post about the USB port cover. I didn't think anything of it but tonight it occurred to me to fiddle with mine as I saw it laying there beside my bed. Sure enough, I just went through the motions of pulling on the little tab to open the cover and close it again and I had black stuff all over my finger tips. It's the rubber cap breaking down. I wouldn't describe mine as getting soft but rather the opposite, like it's hardening and no longer pliable. In any case it took some scrubbing to get the black off my fingers and I'm now squarely in agreement that some wonky rubber was chosen for the caps.



I checked mine and get the same results. Mine has been sitting on my nightstand and gets used daily, but has not been exposed to any chemicals. It's still a great light but there is something strange going on with the USB charging cover.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I checked mine and get the same results. Mine has been sitting on my nightstand and gets used daily, but has not been exposed to any chemicals. It's still a great light but there is something strange going on with the USB charging cover.



Mine as well. Just some black stuff on my finger tips. Anyone call Fenix on this? On the flip side I never rubber the top of the USB cover so don't know if it wasn't like this from day 1.

Edit. Pressing it was enough for some light black residue on my thumb.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 2, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Mine as well. Just some black stuff on my finger tips. Anyone call Fenix on this? On the flip side I never rubber the top of the USB cover so don't know if it wasn't like this from day 1.
> 
> Edit. Pressing it was enough for some light black residue on my thumb.



I never paid attention until it was brought up in this thread, either.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I never paid attention until it was brought up in this thread, either.



I rubbed it again (hate myself for typing that LOL) and no black on my fingers this time. Who knows, maybe it was just on the surface and cleaned off? Guess I will just keep an eye on it.


----------



## GegeV2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Am thinking of getting one.

But for those who has the flap issue, did it just happened naturally? Can I ask what do you all use it for?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 3, 2015)

GegeV2 said:


> Am thinking of getting one.
> 
> But for those who has the flap issue, did it just happened naturally? Can I ask what do you all use it for?



My cover is just giving a little black stuff off when you rub it. I am not too worried about it, I would purchase another one without hesitation. This is a great little lantern and I use mine practically every night.


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 3, 2015)

Just tested mine...black finger! Love this light but it is a little concerning that the cover is self deteriorating. Maybe they will offer a replacement I hope.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 3, 2015)

GegeV2 said:


> Am thinking of getting one.
> 
> But for those who has the flap issue, did it just happened naturally? Can I ask what do you all use it for?



I just use it inside and for several outings. The black finger thing seems to have died down after a few good rubs during the last day or so. I avoid all bug spray on rubber and/or plastics as am aware of that issue. I am not worried about the issue if it doesn't get worse but will put something in the comments of my Youtube review so people know. Still has anyone contacted Fenix just out of curiosity.


----------



## P40 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am looking to buy one this weekend. 
Can anyone tell me if the rubber battery cover appears to be replaceable? 

If this deteriorating rubber is an issue, they may be able to supply replacements. Otherwise, I wonder if/when Fenix may come out with an updated model since they are always cranking out new products.
Thoughts? 

P40-new guy


----------



## magnum70383 (Sep 4, 2015)

I finally ordered and received this light. I tend to use my flashlights in the bedroom instead of my lamp and this light is fantastic at replacing my lamp! Lol


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 5, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> I finally ordered and received this light. I tend to use my flashlights in the bedroom instead of my lamp and this light is fantastic at replacing my lamp! Lol



Same experience here


----------



## RobertM (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had my CL25R for about 2.5 months now. I use it quite often on the nightstand and have taken it camping as well. Still the best LED lantern I've ever owned!  I'm looking forward to the release of it's "bigger brother," the CP30R.

For anyone interested, I recently measured the temperature of my CL25R at 3,800K. Very nice, neutral LED for a camping lantern.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 6, 2015)

RobertM said:


> For anyone interested, I recently measured the temperature of my CL25R at 3,800K. Very nice, neutral LED for a camping lantern.



Thanks for the data point. I am adding it to my notes. It jibes with what the Fenix Store reported in the dealer forum.



fenix store said:


> Sorry, guys. We missed this question on here. I'll get an exact answer from Fenix. They did send us this info:
> 
> "The color temperature of the white LED is from 3500K to 4000K."


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 6, 2015)

RobertM said:


> I've had my CL25R for about 2.5 months now. I use it quite often on the nightstand and have taken it camping as well. Still the best LED lantern I've ever owned!  I'm looking forward to the release of it's "bigger brother," the CP30R.
> 
> For anyone interested, I recently measured the temperature of my CL25R at 3,800K. Very nice, neutral LED for a camping lantern.



I have been very pleased with the tint, too.


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> As one of the "backpackers" I can say not all backpackers are flashlight or knife people.



Agreed! I once climbed the mountain at night,some people even didn't bring a flashlight,they walked in the darkness.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 9, 2015)

Went backpacking this weekend in Sequoia/Kings Canyon National Park. Brought only this and my ZL headlamp. Due to fire danger in California at the moment, no wood fires are allowed. Instead, I tied off to the little carry handle with a long piece of 550 cord, tossed it up over a branch and hung it directly over our campsite. I ran it on High (not turbo) and it provided sufficient light for the four of us to set up tents, cook, and just sit around chatting for a couple hours both nights without the need to wear our headlamps around camp and blind each other every time we looked in someone's face. I originally hung it because if you leave it at eye level, you get blinded if you happen to look straight at it. With it hanging above us however, you avoided direct eye contact but it still provided nice diffuse light in and immediately around our campsite. It had the unintended effect of attracting bugs upward toward the light instead of right in our faces/food etc like headlamps do which was a hit among my friends.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Nov 10, 2015)

Having tried this lantern for a number of months in comparison with 2 CL20s I must say that I prefer the pair of CL20s to the CL25R. I stick the 2 CL20s together with their magnetic bases and I break them apart when needed. As too separate pieces they have a wider coverage of light at camping table etc. People look wide eyed when I pull out the weird bundle and break them apart. I was asked once if it was standard Starfleet issue LOL. I find the diffusion of light better on the CL20s with their dome type diffuser being more "bulb like" whereas the CL25R is definitely a lantern in the way it projects its light. This is quite noticeable when using the magnetic base the CL20 projects uniformly outwards while he CL25R directs its light up and down when mounted on a vertical face like a fridge etc. This is further enhanced by the fact you can spread the light with the two smaller lanterns by putting them separate from each other to illuminate a room at either end than having one concentrated light source. I have never been a fan of moonlight modes as it generally replaces a conventional low and often means a large gap from the moonlight mode to the next step up. The CL25R is no exception here. In a small tent the 50lm mod is binding when activated where as the proper low of the CL20 is far better for this purpose. This spoils this particular light for me. The CL25R does have its advantages in that it offers an body rechargeable system with its included 18650 is really good. To counter that the CL20's can use readily available AAs and also CR123As. While a good light as always from Fenix it just doesnt hit the bullseye for me. The moonlight mode and the conventional lantern form factor were the small let downs. The body length of the CL20s could just about handle a 18650 so if the next generation of that light has the form factor of the 20 but with rechargeable offering of the 25 then you would have the perfect light.


----------



## herman30 (Nov 10, 2015)

I _might_ have bought the CL20 if it had been symmetrical. But since it´s oval in shape I just did not like it at all.

The way I use my CL25R, it does not need to shine light upwards or downwards. I use it standing on a table or dangling it from the lanyard at knee hight when walking. 

As a matter of fact, the most important fact that made me buy it was that it only shines to the sides and that it is symmetrically shaped.

So we have different needs and it it a good thing that there is plenty to choose from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brlux (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyone determine what LED is used inside this lantern?


----------



## planet (Jan 2, 2016)

Just ordered one online for the new year 2016.


----------



## rotncore (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone know if you can fully charge a 3400mAh 18650 via USB with one? might be a nice replacement for a charger in my pack with a solar panel.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 25, 2016)

Did anyone ever contact Fenix about the deteriorating USB cover with this lantern?


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 25, 2016)

I've bought four of these (three for gifts), and not seen the USB cover problem on any of them. I wonder if it only affected a limited production run.

I've charged 3400 mAh cells in mine, but never actually tested with a DMM to see if it was fully charged or not.


----------



## Anders (Jan 26, 2016)

I doubt that my unit would charge any cell to full capacity with only 4.11 Volts in the cell when the green light signals ready?

Any other tested their unit with a DMM?

This is the original cell.

Anders


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone who uses this lantern know the voltage when the "low battery" indicator comes on? Also, does the lamp eventually extinguish or does it run until the protection circuit on the battery trips? -Thanks


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 28, 2016)

1DaveN said:


> I've bought four of these (three for gifts), and not seen the USB cover problem on any of them. I wonder if it only affected a limited production run.
> 
> I've charged 3400 mAh cells in mine, but never actually tested with a DMM to see if it was fully charged or not.



I think only one person has had the cover do something like melting. Some of us, myself included, had some black residue come off on our fingers when rubbing the cover. That is minimal on mine and I got one as soon as it was available from Fenix Store. 



andrewnewman said:


> Does anyone who uses this lantern know the voltage when the "low battery" indicator comes on? Also, does the lamp eventually extinguish or does it run until the protection circuit on the battery trips? -Thanks



I have never run mine to the point of exhaustion or the indicator coming on. I will try it and see what happens. It may be a week or so with my main use being moonlight mode but I will run it on high for a while, too.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 30, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> I have never run mine to the point of exhaustion or the indicator coming on. I will try it and see what happens. It may be a week or so with my main use being moonlight mode but I will run it on high for a while, too.


Thanks. Having received my lantern this evening, I will, perhaps, run the test myself as well. It's more an academic argument as the lantern's runtime is so good I doubt it will ever come up for me in practice. I'll probably just leave a protected cell in it anyway in case another member of my family needs to use the thing when I'm out of town during an (all too frequent) power outage. I have to admit, that this lantern would be perfect if there were only some way to get to the red setting from off to preserve my night vision. Absent that, the red setting is more of a gimmick. I'll probably take this camping in the Spring and report back. Lots to like with this little lamp!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 30, 2016)

I would like red from off, too. A two button UI would give us all the options.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 30, 2016)

I bet we could come up with a UI change that wouldn't require a second button. Right now from off a "press-and-hold" (PH) turns the light on the last white level setting that it previously turned on to. I would propose the following (remember, this isn't a tactical flashlight!):

1) No mode memory. PH always brings up the lowest white setting. Just click up until you get the level you want.
2) From off a Click then PH (like HDS lights) brings up the solid red

In my experience, unlike flashlights, most people don't repeatedly turn a lantern on and off. The lack of mode memory would, at best, be a minor inconvenience vs. the assurance that you won't blind your fellow campers and destroy their night vision when you take a 2am bio break.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mobileschoney (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a question about the noise issue from this antern. I got the lantern about a week ago and mine too makes this noise. Do they all make the noise or just some of them? For those that do notice this have you noticed it outside or in a tent? I am trying to decide whether to return it, though I really like this lantern. 

I did contact Fenix about this and here is their reply. 
"If you hear it under quiet environment, we think it is normal. But if you can hear this sound even you are in a very noisy occasion, maybe the current noise is too big, please contact the seller from whom you purchased the light for help."

If you have time please share your thoughts on this. Oh, I did take mine outside and really only heard it if I was very close to it but have to wonder if I was in a small tent if I would hear it. Then again I guess in a small tent the lantern would be on a lower setting and you really wouldn't hear it. 

Bottom line I guess is if some do this and some don't then I think I want one that doesn't!


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll give mine a close listen at all light levels tonight when I get home. To be fair I haven't incidentally noticed the lamp buzzing but I don't know that I was using it in a very quite space.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 2, 2016)

Mobileschoney said:


> I have a question about the noise issue from this antern. I got the lantern about a week ago and mine too makes this noise. Do they all make the noise or just some of them? For those that do notice this have you noticed it outside or in a tent? I am trying to decide whether to return it, though I really like this lantern.
> 
> I did contact Fenix about this and here is their reply.
> "If you hear it under quiet environment, we think it is normal. But if you can hear this sound even you are in a very noisy occasion, maybe the current noise is too big, please contact the seller from whom you purchased the light for help."
> ...



It's not so bad. I can only hear it in empty room very near on higher levels and again it's not so bad. Now I had lights that screamed all to heck but this isn't one of them but yes there is a hummmmmm and yes I always prefer silent lights. That said I didn't hear anything when camping and this issue wouldn't prevent me from recommending this light.


----------



## Mobileschoney (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I love the lantern and will get a lot of use out of it. I just haven't had the opportunity to use it outside and was hoping I didn't hear this humming noise then. I know some people hear high frequency sounds better than others so was wanting opinions. Maybe I better get that tent setup in my yard 
Thanks again!


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 3, 2016)

My 51 year old ears hear a minor coil buzz when I place my ear near the lantern. Doesn't bother me at all! This is a great lantern!


----------



## hazza (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine creates a slight hum on the medium level, and a louder, higher pitch hum on turbo. You need to be quite close and the frequency is high so some people may barely hear it. As above, it's such a good lantern that I don't care, and I would recommend it to friends anyway.


----------



## Beckler (Mar 2, 2016)

Just got mine 2 days ago and while it's a good, bright lantern, I'm not that impressed and actually might return it. Basically annoyed that Fenix which as been around so long, still has the sort of 'clueless' design paradigm going on when it comes to usability. These are my opinions, not that anyone cares  :

-I was just assuming the LED color was cool white as I prefer, but it's in fact warm. Why doesn't it state anything about the LEDs anywhere in any description? Unless I missed it somewhere. 

-The battery cap is hard to grip with fingers. It's essentially recessed in the bottom and with wrong shaped knob. Imagine trying to take that off with cold fingers or gloves - not fun.

-Low/moonlight levels aren't properly spaced. Needs something in between those two, and then you could argue moonlight could even be lower. For a lantern like this infinitely variable brightness or programmability would be extremely useful.

-UI is no good. You can't cycle fast between levels because it goes to red mode; having memory or not can be argued either way and is a problem either way; no shortcuts to anything from off; etc. One solution is to have more than 1 button but anyway this is a standard flashlight problem that annoys me. It's not really well-thought out and designed to be used, it's just some random method of accessing modes with no optimization.

-Low battery indication isn't bright enough nor is glow the dark button. So it has an LED in the button but they didn't think of making it a locator or have an option to keep it glowing continuously? Again, just stuff that isn't thought through.


----------



## seery (Mar 2, 2016)

Beckler said:


> The battery cap is hard to grip with fingers. It's essentially recessed in the bottom and with wrong shaped knob. Imagine trying to take that off with cold fingers or gloves - not fun.


A large group of us went winter camping and in our group there were (31) CL25R lanterns and not a single person had a problem with the battery cap. Bare hands or gloves.



Beckler said:


> Low/moonlight levels aren't properly spaced. Needs something in between those two, and then you could argue moonlight could even be lower. For a lantern like this infinitely variable brightness or programmability would be extremely useful.


All of us really like the spacing. The ~1 lumen Moonlight mode is perfect for inside a tent and the next output of 50 lumens was everyones "go-to" setting. We found it perfect.
And variable spacing output on a lantern seems like a waste and completely unnecessary. 



Beckler said:


> UI is no good. You can't cycle fast between levels because it goes to red mode.


Could you please give me an example of a situation where you would need to quickly blaze thru the settings on a lantern? We sure haven't encountered one.



Beckler said:


> It's not really well-thought out and designed to be used, it's just some random method of accessing modes with no optimization.


The switch is a simple click to cycle thru Moonlight-Mid-High-Turbo and also has last mode memory. And a simple double click to access red and again to return to white.
What is non thought out or random about that? It seems as simple as simple gets.



Beckler said:


> Low battery indication isn't bright enough nor is glow the dark button.


Maybe you got a dud because all of ours were bright enough to easily see. And the glow button is the same as every luminous button I've encountered.Give it some light and it glows. 



Beckler said:


> So it has an LED in the button but they didn't think of making it a locator or have an option to keep it glowing continuously?


The sub 1 lumen Moonlight mode seem like the PERFECT locator option with 600 hours of runtime. If you can't find your lantern in those 600 hours, you are probably lost or up shitz creek without a paddle. 



Beckler said:


> Again, just stuff that isn't thought through.


The CL25R Lantern is in a class all by itself. It is a super contact high output lantern with long run times and great UI and is built tougher than any LED lantern on the market. 

The only thing anyone could fault was some of the women would love it to be offered in more colors. 

Other than that, it's two thumbs way up!

Very sorry to hear you don't like it. Lucky for you there are other options on the market.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 2, 2016)

seery said:


> A large group of us went winter camping and in our group there were (31) CL25R lanterns and not a single person had a problem with the battery cap. Bare hands or gloves.
> 
> 
> All of us really like the spacing. The ~1 lumen Moonlight mode is perfect for inside a tent and the next output of 50 lumens was everyones "go-to" setting. We found it perfect.
> ...



Man its not a competition calm down. He doesnt like it, you do and there is nothing wrong with that. You dont have to try and prove why he should like it or try to force him to. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

"it is a class all by itself" Your opinion. And, "is built tougher then any LED lantern on the market" Really? Have you owned all of them and/or done extensive scientific testing to prove this claim? 

Come on man, there are plenty of great LED lanterns on the market with many innovative features from many companies. The CL25R isnt the end all and be all of lanterns but, we get it you like it. You dont have to go on a crusade, just enjoy it and let others have their opinion too.


----------



## andrewnewman (Mar 2, 2016)

Well. I'm really pleased with my CL25R in general. It meets all of my needs but I will give @Beckler one point of agreement. I'd like a different "low battery" arrangement. When camping it is helpful to have the button enunciate low battery but when using it as a emergency lantern in a power outage situation (my second use for this light), I would be delighted if it blinked a few times or dropped to low (moonlight?) when the batteries were reaching end of life. The issue is that the light is typically hung high in the room and the button is not visible. Even if it is bright enough to indicate low battery, it's not visible when hung from a hook or ceiling fan which it typically is in a power outage situation. Other than that I have to highly recommend the lantern.


----------



## seery (Mar 2, 2016)

seery said:


> Very sorry to hear you don't like it. Lucky for you there are other options on the market.



Wasn't trying to force him to like it, simply expressing my opinions as they related to his opinions. And did you not read my last sentence? Geez, calm down. 

I see you also have a few opinions, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Isn't that what forums are all about?



Tachead said:


> Come on man, *there are plenty of great LED lanterns on the market* with many innovative features from many companies.





Tachead said:


> *The CL25R isnt the end all and be all* of lanterns...


----------



## Tachead (Mar 2, 2016)

seery said:


> Wasn't trying to force him to like it, simply expressing my opinions as they related to his opinions. And did you not read my last sentence? Geez, calm down.
> 
> I see you also have a few opinions, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Isn't that what forums are all about?



Sorry man but, your post came off as a bit confrontational with a bit of "why dont you like what I like!" tone to it to me anyway. You stating that "its in a class of its own" and "is built tougher then any LED lantern on the market" didnt help either. You might want to add a IMO to the end of opinionated/unsubstantiated claims like those next time:thumbsup:. Sorry if I was a bit harsh.


----------



## cba191 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just got mine, and I love the form factor. That's all I can say, because i can't get it to turn on. I've tried the battery out came with, and I've tried some charged ones I already had. I got nothing. It does have limited functionality when plugged into USB though. Any recommendations?


----------



## Beckler (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not going to go thru and write detailed rejections to each of seery's responses because I'm not that interested in spending that much time and they're all just a little weird anyway.  But I do essentially reject them all. 

Just 1 example, you're saying the perfect solution to instead of having a locator beacon on the button which already has an LED in it, is to just leave the lantern on as a night light? Ok then. No comment. But then I also noticed what andrewnewman mentions which is that if it's hanging you don't even see the button and so that's a bad arrangement because hanging a lantern can often be a PRIMARY use. The design problem there is to come up with a control that's easy to use and visible sitting on a table OR hanging. They didn't even address that because as I say, it's not thoughtfully designed. But it's ok, many many products aren't! [Edit: within 2 minutes of posting I came up with a possible solution - just put a hook on the bottom too, so you can hang it upside down - problem solved. As you can see, they spent less that 2 minutes actually thinking about the design of this thing.]

So let me instead just add another complaint.  The button isn't distinguishable well by feel because the USB cover is roughly same size, texture shape. That's just bad design. 

The problem here and in general is that people have different levels, standards if you will, of what they notice or how picky they are. There's an element of opinion but also that you will adapt to whatever you're given - that's the human condition in fact - and most won't realize that much better design is possible until they see it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 3, 2016)

Easy guys. Attack the post, not the poster.

Bill


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2016)

cba191 said:


> I just got mine, and I love the form factor. That's all I can say, because i can't get it to turn on. I've tried the battery out came with, and I've tried some charged ones I already had. I got nothing. It does have limited functionality when plugged into USB though. Any recommendations?



Are you holding the button for 0.8 seconds to turn on? A single click wont turn it on.


----------



## lund1660 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm considering this lantern, if hung from 6 feet high will it light up directly below light and eight feet wide?


----------



## cba191 (Mar 3, 2016)

cba191 said:


> I just got mine, and I love the form factor. That's all I can say, because i can't get it to turn on. I've tried the battery out came with, and I've tried some charged ones I already had. I got nothing. It does have limited functionality when plugged into USB though. Any recommendations?



I'm an idiot. Found a little plastic spacer. Now it works. Lol. The only thing would change is to make it always come on in low, and have something between the two lowest settings. This thing is awesome though.


----------



## 1DaveN (Mar 3, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Are you holding the button for 0.8 seconds to turn on? A single click wont turn it on.



In addition to the above, I recommend fully charging the battery before trying it out. Out of 4 or 5 that people here at the office got, one of them worked so weirdly we thought it was defective. It arrived on the weekend, and while waiting for a return call from customer service, I left it plugged into the charger. Once it fully charged, it worked as expected, and has been ever since.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2016)

lund1660 said:


> I'm considering this lantern, if hung from 6 feet high will it light up directly below light and eight feet wide?



Not well if hung from the d-ring. There will be a dark spot directly under it and above it. At 6 feet up you will also get very bad glare, on the higher levels, if you look in its direction as its right at eye level. That is the problem with this style of lantern. Its light emits from the sides but, not the top or bottom. I personally think this style of lantern works best if placed directly on the ground or far over head to minimize glare at the higher brightness levels. If you want a light that lights directly down and to the sides I would get the CL20 and hang it from the d-ring. You can get 2 CL20's for the price of the CL25R too so you can space them apart from each other as required as well.

Here is a decent video to show how the CL25R illuminates...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xhBKQ6_Fhw


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 3, 2016)

Beckler said:


> Just got mine 2 days ago and while it's a good, bright lantern, I'm not that impressed and actually might return it. Basically annoyed that Fenix which as been around so long, still has the sort of 'clueless' design paradigm going on when it comes to usability. These are my opinions, not that anyone cares  :
> 
> -I was just assuming the LED color was cool white as I prefer, but it's in fact warm. Why doesn't it state anything about the LEDs anywhere in any description? Unless I missed it somewhere.
> 
> ...



I disagree with much if what yea said but that's totally ok. It's really a great lantern for me.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> I disagree with much if what yea said but that's totally ok. It's really a great lantern for me.



What is with the second light? I take it it is for the dark spot the CL25R casts underneath it? I personally find this style of lantern to not be the best choice to light a tent for this reason. You should try a CL20, it casts its light straight down and to all sides. Its a much better tent light imo(if it had a moonlight too it would be even better). I have to agree with Beckler somewhat. The CL25R isnt the greatest deign really. Its too bad Fenix didnt make the dome encompass the bottom too like the CL20, Black Diamond Moji series, exc. The button placement is silly as well. You cant see it when it is hanging like you have it to know if the battery is low and its hard to see to push when hanging. A side button would have been much more practical. Putting the USB port on the top was a bad idea too as it is in the most exposed spot in the rain risking leakage. Not properly potting the electronics to prevent inductor whine was a pretty big oversight too on a light designed to be used in the extreme silence of a tent in the forest. 

The CL25R has some good features for sure but, it just has far too many poor design choices imo. It could have been so much better really. Its too bad Fenix didnt spend a bit more time with research, development, and testing. Maybe they dont camp in China:thinking:


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 3, 2016)

Tachead said:


> What is with the second light? I take it it is for the dark spot the CL25R casts underneath it? I personally find this style of lantern to not be the best choice to light a tent for this reason. You should try a CL20, it casts its light straight down and to all sides. Its a much better tent light imo(if it had a moonlight too it would be even better). I have to agree with Beckler somewhat. The CL25R isnt the greatest deign really. Its too bad Fenix didnt make the dome encompass the bottom too like the CL20, Black Diamond Moji series, exc. The button placement is silly as well. You cant see it when it is hanging like you have it to know if the battery is low and its hard to see to push when hanging. A side button would have been much more practical. Putting the USB port on the top was a bad idea too as it is in the most exposed spot in the rain risking leakage. Not properly potting the electronics to prevent inductor whine was a pretty big oversight too on a light designed to be used in the extreme silence of a tent in the forest.
> 
> The CL25R has some good features for sure but, it just has far too many poor design choices imo. It could have been so much better really. Its too bad Fenix didnt spend a bit more time with research, development, and testing. Maybe they dont camp in China:thinking:



The second light is a goal zero firefly setup as a hanging lantern. It's kinda nice as it's warm tinted XP-E looks great and 80 lumen output good for many applications. But I like the remote hard wired on/off button or rather the on/off button to the powerpack so just click the light from my bag. All I needed was a 10 foot USB cord and a cheap cell phone power bank. Added some paracord and S hook to make it easier to hang.





The firefly is kinda fun.









But that's not the only warm tint in my tent.






I get some free light though not much out of the stove as seen in this winter stormy photo.





That was a bit of a crazy night.





I don't see any dark area cast under the CL25R nor can I hear the humm in the field though can sometimes make it out at very near range (a few feet) in a total silent room at night and I am sensitive to humming. Always wanted a CL20 so got one for my uncle this X-mass. Will see how it works out for him. I like the CL25R. The top button works ok when used for a blackout in the house etc. The top USB port is nice to plug into when wall charging. But your observations about possible alternative placement of the button and port do have merit I imagine for certain situations.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 4, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> The second light is a goal zero firefly setup as a hanging lantern. It's kinda nice as it's warm tinted XP-E looks great and 80 lumen output good for many applications. But I like the remote hard wired on/off button or rather the on/off button to the powerpack so just click the light from my bag. All I needed was a 10 foot USB cord and a cheap cell phone power bank. Added some paracord and S hook to make it easier to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picks man:thumbsup:. You camp in some pretty harsh conditions:rock:. Is there anyway you could post a better pic or some info about your stove setup? Thanks. 

Here is a video that shows the dark area cast under the light. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xhBKQ6_Fhw

It is easily seen and can definitely be a nuisance when trying to work or read under the lantern. That's part of the reason I prefer domed lanterns for in the tent and in general.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 4, 2016)

I just don't notice that little spot shown in the fenix video during actual field use. Maybe too insignificant for my eyes/mind to care about. Lots of things we do or don't see in the real world which can be noticed on video. Not sure how that works but it is what it is. Then again I never read directly under it. Still never noticed it before. Here is a link that should have more stove and lights action.

Just posted a thread here. Thanks for the positive comments about the camping. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?199-Hiking-Backpacking-Camping


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2016)

The wife and I bought a tear drop trailer a few months ago. We still enjoy doing everything outside when we camp but getting a little old now, we wanted to sleep in comfort at night. We try and keep all our equipment in the trailer so we can just hook up and go when we want but don't have a lot of storage space. I had been thinking about replacing our large gas lantern with a smaller model. Yesterday was my birthday and guess what my wife got me?


----------



## seery (Apr 6, 2016)

bodhran said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and guess what my wife got me?



Happy Birthday!...and Congrats!...on both the new Lantern and a great Wife!


----------



## John_Fenix (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone done a comparison of the CL20 and the CL25R? or does anyone own them both?

Im looking to buy one but I'm undecided which one....


----------



## Woods Walker (May 18, 2016)

John_Fenix said:


> Has anyone done a comparison of the CL20 and the CL25R? or does anyone own them both?
> 
> Im looking to buy one but I'm undecided which one....



Yes. I have reviewed both. What can I help you with?


----------



## ericcrayon (May 19, 2016)

OMG! What a great functions . Again Fenix ? ıt ıs not surprising . I can use it for my picnic and hiking activities .


----------



## John_Fenix (May 20, 2016)

Thanks woods walker, which one would you choose out of them both? How does the CL20 perform in a group?


----------



## John_Fenix (May 20, 2016)

I've just noticed that the CL20 doesn't take rechargeable 16340 batteries, I think I'll wait until they update it. It must be due an update as its about 4 years old!


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2016)

John_Fenix said:


> Thanks woods walker, which one would you choose out of them both? How does the CL20 perform in a group?



CL20 does fine in all settings and groups. I like the 9 lumen mode and think in the field it has an edge on the CL25R however think the CL25R is more robust and clearly brighter. If running 18650 or 2x CR123 it gets packed. If running 2xAA the CL20 gets packed.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2016)

John_Fenix said:


> I've just noticed that the CL20 doesn't take rechargeable 16340 batteries, I think I'll wait until they update it. It must be due an update as its about 4 years old!



Given the superiority of 2 X LSD NIMH to 16340 why bother even wanting that? I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that IMHO.


----------



## John_Fenix (May 20, 2016)

I'm not clued up about batteries, I would prefere rechargeable but performance matters more.

what batteries do you recommend?


----------



## Woods Walker (May 20, 2016)

John_Fenix said:


> I'm not clued up about batteries, I would prefere rechargeable but performance matters more.
> 
> what batteries do you recommend?



I got the best performance using Duracell Duralock 2500 LSD mAh which near as I can tell are rebanded Eneloop Pros. Even made in Japan. 2 of them would totally spank 1X16340 IMHO and are rechargeable. You can buy them in most any store. I wait till they're on sale for 10-11 bucks a pack of 4. One of the pros of a duel fuel light. The CL25R is also duel fuel in that it will take both CR123 and 18650.


----------



## lightedlife (May 24, 2016)

I'm going to buy one. Thanks!


----------



## tigman_tim (May 25, 2016)

This lantern is great except for the whining 
Anyone know how to take it apart gracefully ?
I would like to try to make the humming go away on the higher levels.
thanks


----------



## seery (May 25, 2016)

tigman_tim said:


> This lantern is great except for the whining



I own two CL25R lanterns and neither one whines.

Are you able to return/exchange yours?


----------



## Woods Walker (May 25, 2016)

Mine whines a bit but so low it doesn't harm the use.


----------



## Chuoiz (May 26, 2016)

:twothumbs for Fenix low lumen mode....one reason why I looked elsewhere for my previous light purchases !!


----------



## Mobileschoney (May 26, 2016)

Mine whines a tad as well, not sure I would notice this outdoors in real life use.


----------



## tigman_tim (May 26, 2016)

Seery,
NCD it was a Xmas present. 

I can hear the CFL and LED replacement bulbs in my house, drives me crazy.
My son has an app to determine age base on high freq. sound. When camping with my older brother; he can't hear the grasshoppers/insects but I can.
So I want to glue the poop of the LE, to try and silence the offending component 
Anyways it looks to be glued together and was wondering if anybody has any tips on opening the CL25R.


----------



## hiuintahs (May 26, 2016)

For those that have issue with a whine and still like the lantern, I would say just to look for a sale on a new CL25R and hope that the next one doesn't have an issue. It looks like it might be hit or miss or some people just have different levels of hearing. I think my hearing is pretty good and I can barely hear mine and only if its right up next to my ear. So pretty much a non issue for me.

I know that when it comes to tint.........sometimes I've had to go through 3 lights to get something I like. For example the SWM V11R. My first one was way too cool white (I mean like non of my other cool white lights were as bluish as this one)........but I really liked the light. So when I came across a good deal that I couldn't pass up, the next one just happened to have way better tint. and the others got sold.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb1 (May 26, 2016)

I just received a CL25R that appears to be DOA. It works when connected via microUSB but doesn't work with the included 18650 nor any of my NCR18650B or NCR18650GA cells. I've tested it with varying degrees of tailcap tightness to no avail. There was no removable insulation in the battery tube so I have a feeling it was previously returned as faulty to the retailer.

Am I missing something or is it DOA?


----------



## Woods Walker (May 26, 2016)

ComfortablyNumb1 said:


> I just received a CL25R that appears to be DOA. It works when connected via microUSB but doesn't work with the included 18650 nor any of my NCR18650B and NCR18650GA cells. I've tested it with varying degrees of tailcap tightness to no avail. There also was no removable insulation in the battery tube.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar?



Did you try to plug it directly into a USB power source. That might determine if it's DOA or some kinda battery issue.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb1 (May 26, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Did you try to plug it directly into a USB power source. That might determine if it's DOA or some kinda battery issue.



Thanks for the quick reply. It works as it should when connected via microUSB (the two lowest modes and red function), except the power button on the top is green despite the included 18650 only reading at 3.7v on my DMM. The same thing also happens when I install a fully-charged NCR18650B. The light immediately switches off when I disconnect the microUSB cable.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 26, 2016)

ComfortablyNumb1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. It works as it should when connected via microUSB (the two lowest modes and red function), except the power button on the top is green despite the included 18650 only reading at 3.7v on my DMM. The same thing also happens when I install a fully-charged NCR18650B. The light immediately switches off when I disconnect the microUSB cable.



Is that a protected or naked battery?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb1 (May 26, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Is that a protected or naked battery?



My NCR18650B and NCR18650GA cells are protected button tops.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 27, 2016)

ComfortablyNumb1 said:


> My NCR18650B and NCR18650GA cells are protected button tops.



Beats me then. I would return it.


----------



## hiuintahs (May 27, 2016)

ComfortablyNumb1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. It works as it should when connected via microUSB (the two lowest modes and red function), except the power button on the top is green despite the included 18650 only reading at 3.7v on my DMM. The same thing also happens when I install a fully-charged NCR18650B. The light immediately switches off when I disconnect the microUSB cable.


My daughter and her husband were having a hard time getting their lantern to work. They are 1500 miles away so on the phone I made sure that the black insulator disk had been removed (which they said yes), and then I made sure that the battery cap was screwed on all the way............which they thought it was..........but it wasn't. That battery cap is a little stiff on this lantern. She said that the lantern would power on with the USB power even though the cap wasn't tight. Thus I thought it had to be a connection problem between battery and lantern. I had her undo the cap and then put it back on making sure no cross threading. She did get it to work.....evidently didn't have the cap all the way down.


----------



## biker1 (May 29, 2016)

I've purchased the CL25R approx. a month ago. 
Nice small footprint with a lot of light in a nice tint. 
I've been using Keeppower 3500mAh protected button top cells and am getting slightly less than 5 hours on High before the red indication low battery glow comes on, and then steps down. I rotate between 2 new Keeppowers with the same exact results. 
Fenix runtimes show 5 hours on High with a 2300 mAh battery. I know these times are approximate, but there seems to be a large disparity. It appears that the 5 hour runtime with a 2300 mAh cell may be slightly off. 
I don't have a Fenix 2300mAh battery to compare to, so I'm interested in what others are experiencing with their runtimes.

I received a response from a Fenix rep basically stating that he read negative feedback regarding the Keepower batteries, which may be the issue. 
He continued and said if there is still an issue, to return for warranty. 
I responded with a link regarding good feedback about the Keeppower 18350 3500mAh cell, and requested the part number of the battery he uses in his runtime specs so that I can compare apples to apples. I have yet to hear back for 3 weeks. I sent another email.

Update:
I received a response regarding the Fenix 2300mAh battery used in the listed runtimes. I'll be ordering a battery and will test the runtime on High. 
In the meantime, I ran AW 18350 2900mAh cell on High and got approx. 4h 25m runtime before the red flashing indicator activated. 
3500mAh - 5h runtime on High 
2900mAh - 4h 30m runtime on High
Once received, I'll post the 2300mAh runtime on High

2300mAh update - 
Still not getting advertised runtimes, even with the Fenix 2300mAh battery:
High - 
@2.5h - Red indicator light flashes. 
@3h - Auto step down to Medium 

I recently checked Turbo times and Turbo is only lasting 20m before stepping down to High, no matter what cell I'm using. There is definitely an issue with the CL25R. 

It appears I have a defective unit and Fenix is shipping me a replacement CL25R. 
I'm looking forward to getting nice runtimes and props to Fenix for their responsive customer service and taking care of their customers :thumbsup:

Update - 6/23 Thurs. 
I received my replacement CL25R from Fenix and installed the Fenix 2300mAh which came with the Lantern. 
I charged the cell to 4.17V, installed and turned on the CL25R to High mode. The following are my results:

6/23 Thurs. @10:40pm - 
Installed Fenix 2300mAh cell and set CL25R to High mode @2:33am - Auto step down to Medium @4h runtime 
@2:44am - Auto step down to Low mode 

Conclusion:
While I'm not getting the 5h advertised runtime on High with the Fenix 2300mAh cell, I am getting 4h runtime which is a 1h increase compared to the first CL25R I received. 

Fenix's customer service is excellent. 
The CL25R is an excellent Lantern regarding build quality, tint and light dispersion. 
While I'm not getting the advertised 5h runtime with the 2300mAh cell, I should get approx. 6h runtime on High with a 3500mAh cell. And while Fenix's runtimes may be a little optimistic, 6h runtime on High with a 3500mAh battery is fine, especially having a couple of cells for spares.


----------



## 357mag1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Any updates?



biker1 said:


> I've purchased the CL25R approx. a month ago.
> Nice small footprint with a lot of light in a nice tint.
> I've been using Keeppower 3500mAh protected button top cells and am getting slightly less than 5 hours on High before the red indication low battery glow comes on, and then steps down. I rotate between 2 new Keeppowers with the same exact results.
> Fenix runtimes show 5 hours on High with a 2300 mAh battery. I know these times are approximate, but there seems to be a large disparity. It appears that the 5 hour runtime with a 2300 mAh cell may be slightly off.
> ...


----------



## biker1 (Jun 20, 2016)

357mag1 said:


> Any updates?


I received the replacement unit but haven't had a chance to try it out yet due to in process of geographic relocation. 
Will test the replacement CL25R with the Fenix 2300mAh cell in a couple of days and post the results.


----------



## 357mag1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Appreciate a review when you get settled. Thanks.



biker1 said:


> I received the replacement unit but haven't had a chance to try it out yet due to in process of geographic relocation.
> Will test the replacement CL25R with the Fenix 2300mAh cell in a couple of days and post the results.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 20, 2016)

tigman_tim said:


> This lantern is great except for the whining
> Anyone know how to take it apart gracefully ?
> I would like to try to make the humming go away on the higher levels.
> thanks





Woods Walker said:


> Mine whines a bit but so low it doesn't harm the use.





hiuintahs said:


> I think my hearing is pretty good and I can barely hear mine and only if its right up next to my ear. So pretty much a non issue for me.



I am with these two, mine has a noise but it is so low that I can't hear it until my ear is almost touching it. It's definitely a non-issue for me. However, I have unfortunately lost my CL25R so now I have 3 CL20 units on the way. I am waiting for a review of the newer lantern to see if I will get it or get another CL25R. The moonlight mode on the CL25R was my most used mode by far and after that the highest.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 21, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am with these two, mine has a noise but it is so low that I can't hear it until my ear is almost touching it. It's definitely a non-issue for me. However, I have unfortunately lost my CL25R so now I have 3 CL20 units on the way. I am waiting for a review of the newer lantern to see if I will get it or get another CL25R. The moonlight mode on the CL25R was my most used mode by far and after that the highest.



Truth be told in some ways the CL20 is better but that's dependent on your use.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 22, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Truth be told in some ways the CL20 is better but that's dependent on your use.



Yes, with the light coming from the top that will make the CL20 much better for magnet use as well as hanging from the tent or anything else for that matter. I imagine that the CL25R is better when placed on a desk, table, etc. My CL25R got used a bunch on my nightstand and also for reading stories to my kids at their bedtime. I would place it at the top of their headboard shelf and it illuminated the books nicely.


----------



## biker1 (Jun 23, 2016)

357mag1 said:


> Appreciate a review when you get settled. Thanks.


Please see my 6/23 Thurs. update in post #351


----------



## turkeylord (Jun 24, 2016)

In case some here haven't seen - the new CL30R is available for order!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...N-Preorder-Now-for-Free-USA-Priority-Shipping


----------



## Illum (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it just mine or is everyone elses "onboard battery charger" only charges the battery to 4.1V as opposed to 4.2V? Mine arrived with the fenix battery reading 3.4V and after several charge/discharge cycles the built in charger consistently terminates at 4.12V. I just bought my second unit and god wiling it arrives promptly tomorrow


----------



## revscott (Jul 30, 2016)

I want to keep the CL25R in my truck, but I'm concerned that the summer heat will affect the 18650 battery. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Anders (Jul 30, 2016)

Illum said:


> Is it just mine or is everyone elses "onboard battery charger" only charges the battery to 4.1V as opposed to 4.2V? Mine arrived with the fenix battery reading 3.4V and after several charge/discharge cycles the built in charger consistently terminates at 4.12V. I just bought my second unit and god wiling it arrives promptly tomorrow



4.11 in my CL25R. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402336-*NEW*-Fenix-CL25R-camping-light-micro-usb-rechargeable-max-350-lumens&p=4828532&viewfull=1#post4828532


----------



## 18650 (Aug 2, 2016)

Illum said:


> Is it just mine or is everyone elses "onboard battery charger" only charges the battery to 4.1V as opposed to 4.2V? Mine arrived with the fenix battery reading 3.4V and after several charge/discharge cycles the built in charger consistently terminates at 4.12V. I just bought my second unit and god wiling it arrives promptly tomorrow


 I wonder if that's why people have been reporting shorter than advertised runtimes.


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2016)

Second unit came, terminates at 4.13V. That appears to be the norm. 

I stopped using the internal charger for another reason, it takes considerable force to yank the charger cord out and I got a feeling its going to be short lived if I charge the batteries every week or so. I have ripped out USB sockets while they are still attached to the cord. Both of my CL25Rs now run higher capacity 3100mAH Eagletac protected cells. 


Anyone want the stock 2300mAH 18650s? I have no use for them because none of my lights can run flat top cells.
Edit: PM replied, taken


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 3, 2016)

I could certainly use some extra stock 2300 18650s . The only light I have that uses them is my CL25R so I can't justify paying full price for more cells. 
How much are you asking for them ? 
(too bad I am not in Central Florida)


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry Sarratt, someone already got them via PM earlier


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 4, 2016)

I simply need to visit the forum more often.....:sigh: ...thanks anyway Illum


----------



## Pen-golau (Aug 23, 2016)

So there


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes the counterfeits...   :shakehead
ECBUY: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JS0IU5Y/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Ustellar: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I4O607A/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Suoao: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JUN6BGY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
GreenSmart: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IMWYOJ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20

these guys don't sleep do they... 

Good news is: no charge indicator, crappy batteries, Opaque orange boot, and 6500K. It would be easy to spot a faker


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 31, 2016)

Some of those knockoffs get pretty good reviews! I want a lantern but definitely don't want to drop $60 on one! The Usteller one has damn near 5 star rating, I think I might bite! lol


----------



## mmjsport (Aug 31, 2016)

I didnt want to spend the money on a Fenix one to not like it so I'll be honest and bought a knock off. I've used it a few times now and so far it works awesome haha. I bought a second one and am thinking of getting a third! Best 15 bucks I've spent. It came with a battery and charger. No complaints here haha


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 1, 2016)

I too have noticed the 4.15 cutoff but it doesn't bother me as I charge mine on either my D4 or Optus. I only use the internal charger in a pinch if I don't have my other charger and need to charge it. I had also heard reports of a whining noise in low mode but I as far as I can tell I don't hear it on mine. Love the light and am looking forward to getting the CL20 and CL30R as they are just handy as heck for work lights.


----------



## Arizona_Mike (Apr 15, 2017)

Speaking of gas lanterns, they were about twice as bright with Thorium mantles then they are today. I did some research and found that the old legal exemption for Thorium mantles form the 1940s is still valid (unlike my never exempted Betalight :devil but no one wants to manufacture them in the US. Does anyone know where you can order them?

Mike


----------



## Arizona_Mike (Apr 15, 2017)

I just ordered one on a slow boat from China (25+ business days) for $42.99 with free shipping. It'll feel like Christmas when it arrives.

Mike


----------



## playwithme (Apr 24, 2017)

I like the magnetic function, but I want one can be 360° lighting


----------



## Arizona_Mike (May 4, 2017)

My Fenix arrived last night. I really like it. I noticed the battery gets very hot on High, not even Turbo. Seems to be a consequence of the having the LEDs and drivers deliberately heat the battery for cold weather performance. I wonder if this is going to harm cell life.

Mike


----------



## asqasu (Jun 2, 2017)

I use is as my night lighting lantern, very good soft light


----------

